# OT > Offtopic >  Lämpeneekö maapallo ja miten?

## Vaskela

LÄMPENEEKÖ MAAPALLO JA MITEN?

			On markkinoitu vain yhden aatteen puolesta ilmaston lämpenemisessä ja kielletty muidenkin faktojen olemassa olo, elämmekö keskiaikaa? Vuosi 2007-2008 talvi oli kylmin globaalisti sataan vuoteen maapallolla, lokaalisti meillä talvi oli leuto. Tämä toinen tiedekunta väittää maapallon kylmenevän keskeltä ja lämpiävän pohjoisella- ja eteläisellä napapiireillä, mutta kylmenevän kokonaisuudessaan. Korkeiden vuorien jääpeitteen taas on todettu paksunevan. Millaista painoarvoa voi antaa kuville jäätiköistä, jotka on otettu eri vuodenaikaan talvella 1950 ja kesällä 2000. Näillä kuvilla ei keskenään ole mitään painoarvoa ja säät vaihtelevat vuosittain ja vuodenajoittain, kuten meilläkin. 

			Maapallon magneettinen pohjoisnapa on viime vuosiin asti kulkenut 70 km/vuosi kohti Ottawaa Kanadassa, miltei jo saavuttaen sen. 2006 huomattiin magneettisen pohjoisnavan lähteneen takasin päin 100 km/vuosi kohti Siperiaa. Myös mantereet liikkuvat hitaasti, mutta varmasti eli esim; Amerikan manner liikkuu 2 cm/vuosi länteen päin. Kaikki tämä vaikuttaa meri- ja ilmavirtoihin. Päiväntasaajalla on mitattu näkyvän auringon olevan pienempi, kuin viisikymmentä vuotta sitten. Samalla on havaittu pilvisyyden lisäystä napapiireillä, joka nostaa ko. alueiden keskilämpötilaa. Auringon pilkkujen jaksollisuudesta puhumattakaan. Amerikassa 11.9 2001 jälkeen todettiin ilman puhdistuneen ja lämpötilan laskeneen. Syyksi huomattiin lentojen radikaali väheneminen 11.9 2001 jälkeen yläilmakehässä. Nyt 2009 lentokoneita on taas enemmän kuin koskaan maapallon yläilmakehässä. Lentokoneet vaikuttavat siis hyvin paljon maapallon lämpötilaan, saasteet viedään juuri sinne mistä niiden kestää pitkän aikaa laskeutua meriin ja maanpinnalle. Jokainen lentokone joutuu tyhjentämään tankkejaan ennen laskeutumista 20 - 40 tuhannen KG verran. Jos perhosen siiven liikkeet saavat aikaan pyörremyrskyn toiselle puolelle maapalloa, mitä suihkukone aiheuttaa? Kansainvälistä yhteistyötä tarvitaan nopeiden luotijunien aikaansaamiseksi mantereiden välille. Kolmekymmentä prosenttia hiilidioksidi päästöistä tulee 6 eri kaivospalosta. Nämä kaivospalot on saatava sammutettua kansainvälisellä yhteistyöllä. Kaivosyhtiöt tai edes yksi maa ei saa paloja sammumaan. Kyse on tietotaidosta ja resursseista, joita kenelläkään ei vielä ole hallussa.

Tarvitaan parempia ja laajempia toimia, kuin nykyisen hallituksen risupaketti. Kantojen ja oksien kuljettaminen pois metsästä köyhdyttää metsän pieneliöitä ja kuljettaa pois tärkeitä ravinteita, jotka kerääntyvät oksiin ja kuoreen. Kannot ja oksat toimivat myös hiilinieluna luonnossa. Metsänomistaja saa 150,- euroa/ha ja metsän lannoittaminen maksaa 200,- euro/ha. Ei vesikään kaivossa kantamalla pysy ja näin on myös ravinteiden laita lannoittamisessa. Kivihiiltä kannattaa kuskata Australiasta asti laivalla Suomeen  ja meillä siirtää 2 500 henkilöä yhteiskunnan elätettäväksi turvetuotannosta, kiitos EU. Onneksi viime vuonna EU antoi turpeelle erityskohtelun, jolla se rinnastetaan biopolttoaineisiin. Ketä väittää Suomen olevan köyhä, ei tiedä turpeen määrää Suomessa. On laskettu turvetta olevan jopa yhtä paljon energia määrältään, kuin Norjassa on öljyä.

Bioenergiaa voisi ketä tahansa syöttää sähköverkkoon Saksan malliin. Eli monta pienempää energialaitosta korvaisi yhden ison. Myös jännitehäviöt sähköverkossa olisivat pienemmät, kun nykyisessä tilanteessa. Jos otamme tosissaan Kioton ilmastosopimuksen, olisin valmis ehdottamaan 17% arvonlisäveroa kaikille kotimaiselle biopolttoaineille. Vain siis 17% arvolisävero ei muita veroja seuraaville 100 % kotimaisille tuotteille; Tuulivoima, polttopuu, vesivoima, pelletti, hake, turve, aurinkovoima, biokaasu ja biopolttoaineet. Väitän verotulojen lisääntyvän työpaikkojen ja yhteisen hyvinvoinnin kautta, saavuttaisimme myös helposti Kioton sopimuksen rajat. Meillä on työkalut, vain yhteinen tahto puuttuu Suomi Oy:n energiapolitiikasta.

			Kaipaan Suomeen myös muovin, metallin ja pahvin lisäkierrätystä. Biotalousjätteitä voisi kerätä ST1:n mallin mukaan ja tehdä niistä etanolia. Isojen kauppojen pihoille olisi hyvä saada kierrätyspisteet. Samalla tankkaat lisää ruokaa, tyhjennät jätteet lajiteltuna. Ei erillistä ajoa kierrätys paikoille, jotka ovat harventuneet entisestään pitempien matkojen päähän. Eli periaate olisi; Mikä haet kaupasta, voit myös sinne palauttaa. Eikä EU:ta tarvita mihinkään näistä.

Jyrki Vaskela eurovaaliehdokas Itsenäisyyspuolue. 
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/vaskela

----------


## ultrix

Kaipailisin väitteidesi tueksi lähdeviitteitä. Turpeesta sen verran, että sen sitoman hiilen polttaminen takaisin ilmakehään on ilmastopoliittisesti (ja muutenkin ekologisesti) typerää, vaikka energiaomavaraisuuden kannalta se voisi olla hyvä luonnonvara. Turvesuo sitoo 10 kertaa enemmän CO2:a per ha kuin mikään muu maatyyppi.

----------


## kouvo

Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kampanjointi ei perinteisesti ole taannut mitään järisyttävää äänisaalista vaalipäivänä.

----------


## Albert

> Kaipailisin väitteidesi tueksi lähdeviitteitä. Turpeesta sen verran, että sen sitoman hiilen polttaminen takaisin ilmakehään on ilmastopoliittisesti (ja muutenkin ekologisesti) typerää, vaikka energiaomavaraisuuden kannalta se voisi olla hyvä luonnonvara. Turvesuo sitoo 10 kertaa enemmän CO2:a per ha kuin mikään muu maatyyppi.


Karjalainen kertoo tänään *1.4.*, että 
Vapo ryhtyy tekemään liikenteen biopolttoainetta turpeesta

----------


## kemkim

> Kolmekymmentä prosenttia hiilidioksidi päästöistä tulee 6 eri kaivospalosta. Nämä kaivospalot on saatava sammutettua kansainvälisellä yhteistyöllä. Kaivosyhtiöt tai edes yksi maa ei saa paloja sammumaan. Kyse on tietotaidosta ja resursseista, joita kenelläkään ei vielä ole hallussa.


Mikä niissä kaivospalojen sammuttamisessa on niin vaikeaa? Sumutetaan tarpeeksi vettä, laitetaan kaivoskuiluihin hiilidioksidia tai poistetaan ilman tulo, näillähän palon kuin palon luulisi sammuvan.

----------


## Albert

Minä olen ymmärtänyt, että maapallo on kylmennyt ja lämmennyt vuosimiljoonien aikaan monta kertaa. Lämpenemisestä kertokoon pohjoisen järvien pohjassa olevat uppotukit, alueilla joissa nykyään ei ole metsää ollenkaan. 
Eteläisessä Suomessa pähkinäpuut ovat kukoistaneet. Nykyään pähkinäpuulehdot ovat harvinaisuuksia. 
Mantereethan liikkuvat. "Suomikin" on joskus ollut päiväntasaajalla. Mutta mainitut esimerkit ovat käsittääkseni kuitenkin ajalta, jolloin "Suomi" oli jo pohjoisessa ja jälkeen viimeisimmän jääkauden. 
1700-luvulla oli pikkujääkausi. 1860-luvulla ei parina vuonna vuonna tullut maassamme käytännössä kesää ollenkaan.
Tuskin vielä nytkään, supertietokoneiden aikana, tutkijat ymmärtävät täysin suursäätilaa saati tuhansien tulevien vuosien aikana tapahtuvia muutoksia.
Tälläkin hetkellä aurinkomme on "poikkeuksellisen" passiivinen. Mitähän sekin vaikuttaa maapallollemme?
En tietenkään epäile, että ihmisen toiminta ei vaikuttaisi jossain määrin.
Mutta ehkä taasen luulemme hieman liikoja itsestämme.

----------


## Samppa

> Mutta ehkä taasen luulemme hieman liikoja itsestämme.


Olen samaa mieltä Albertin kanssa tästä ilmastoasiasta. Ilmasto on vaihdellut laidasta laitaan niin kauan kuin maapallo on ollut olemassa ihmisistä riippumatta. En jaksa uskoa, että ihminen halustaan huolimatta voi tai osaa vaikuttaa maapallon systeemeihin mitenkään ratkaisevasti. Tutkijatkin ovat erimielisiä tästä asiasta.

18-vuotias tyttäreni kutsuu minua tästä syystä "ilmastoskeptikoksi" :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmasto on vaihdellut laidasta laitaan niin kauan kuin maapallo on ollut olemassa ihmisistä riippumatta. En jaksa uskoa, että ihminen halustaan huolimatta voi tai osaa vaikuttaa maapallon systeemeihin mitenkään ratkaisevasti. Tutkijatkin ovat erimielisiä tästä asiasta.


Kaikkien näiden vaihteluiden aikana maapallolla vaan ei ole ollut ihmisiä. Joten onhan se sopivaa, että itse edesautamme muutosta, joka tekee pallon taas joiksikin miljardeiksi vuosiksi ihmiselle sopimattomaksi. Ihminenhän taitaa kokonaisuudessaan olla pallolla vain lyhytaikainen häiriö, jonka on syytäkin poistaa itsensä täältä.

Antero

----------


## jore

Ilmastonmuutos.... lämpeäminen....joo. Talvi -07-08 oli lämpimin Suomessa pitkiin aikoihin, mutta kylmin koko maailmassa sukupolviin. Muutenkaan mitään näyttöä poikkeavasta lämpeämisestä ei ole, jo miljoonien vuosien takaa on löydetty merkkejä säätilasta ja niistä voidaan "lukea", että maapallo on ennenkin välillä hieman kylmennyt ja välillä taasen hieman lämmennyt.

----------


## ultrix

> Ilmastonmuutos.... lämpeäminen....joo. Talvi -07-08 oli lämpimin Suomessa pitkiin aikoihin, mutta kylmin koko maailmassa sukupolviin. Muutenkaan mitään näyttöä poikkeavasta lämpeämisestä ei ole, jo miljoonien vuosien takaa on löydetty merkkejä säätilasta ja niistä voidaan "lukea", että maapallo on ennenkin välillä hieman kylmennyt ja välillä taasen hieman lämmennyt.


Tämä on vähän samanlaista logiikkaa kuin "bensan hinta tippui 50 senttiä, puheiden maailman öljyvarojen loppumisesta täytyy olla paskapuhetta".

Wikipedian artikkeli ilmaston lämpenemisestä on suositeltavaa luettavaa. Artikkelissa on 62 viitteen lähdeluettelo, joten siitä vain kumoamaan. Sen lisäksi sivu on Wikipedian "suositeltava sivu"-kategoriassa ja artikkelista on väitelty keskustelusivulla pitkät pätkät, joten artikkeliin voinee luottaa keskimääräistä nettiartikkeliahuomattavasti enemmän. 

Itse en siihen leikkiin lähde, että alkaisin väitellä tästä aiheesta sen enempää, koska en ole ilmastonmuutosasiantuntija. Hallituksen ilmastopoliittinen asiantuntija Oras Tynkkynen esimerkiksi tietää aiheesta varsin paljon enemmän, joten pirauta hänelle ja kysy, jos jotkin laskelmien paikkansapitävyydet askarruttavat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Juu... Joka tapauksessa hiilidioksidin (ja muiden kasvihuonekaasujen) määrän kasvu stratosfäärin yläosissa, jopa pienissäkin määrin voimistaa kasvihuoneilmiötä. Ja todistettavaa on, että ihmisen elo maanpäällä, etenkin parinsadan viimeisen vuoden aikana, on lisännyt hiilidioksidin määrää ja näin. Ihminen on toiminnallaan edesauttanut myös hiilidioksidia hajottavien kasvien vähenemisessä maapallon päällä. Luultavasti ennen nykyihmistä yhtä tehokkaasti näitä yhteyttäjiä on pistetty lakoon viimeksi noin 65 miljoonaa vuotta sitten jättimäisellä meteoriitilla.

Totta kai tulivuoretkin tupruttaa kasvihuonekaasuja ilmakehään, mutta juuri tämän takia tänne on syntynyt niin tehokas kasvisto ja ne kaikki lajit, jotka tätä kasvistoa ravinnokseen karsii. Sitten on vielä lajit, jotka karsii näitä kasveja popsivia lajeja. Noh... Ihminenpä on näitä molempia, ja kun vielä laitetaan kaikki parkettitehtaat sekä tupakkaviljelmät, niin kappasta vaan, luonnon miljoonia vuosia kehittämä kiertokulku heittää volttia ja oksentaa pahoinvoinnista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muutenkaan mitään näyttöä poikkeavasta lämpeämisestä ei ole, jo miljoonien vuosien takaa on löydetty merkkejä säätilasta ja niistä voidaan "lukea", että maapallo on ennenkin välillä hieman kylmennyt ja välillä taasen hieman lämmennyt.


Ei tarvitse olla samaa mieltä siitä onko ilmastonmuutos totta vai ei voidakseen päätyä lopputulokseen että tiettyihin toimiin on ehdottomasti kannattavampaa ryhtyä kuin olla ryhtymättä.

Esimerkiksi joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuden parantaminen suhteessa yksityisautoon lieventää (toivottavasti) ilmastonmuutosta, mutta siitä on muutakin hyötyä: kaupungeista tulee miellyttävämpiä ja puhtaampia paikkoja, ihmisten liikkumismahdollisuudet paranevat jne.

Siirtyminen polttomoottoribusseista sähkökäyttöiseen raitiotiehen (tai jopa tietyin rajoituksin trolleybussiin, jos linjan kysyntä on liian pientä raitiotieksi) lieventänee ilmastonmuutosta, mutta myös puhdistaa ilmaa, parantaa joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa jne.

Sähkön säästäminen ja yleisemminkin energiatehokkuus lieventää ilmastonmuutosta mutta saattaa jopa pienetää sähkölaskua. Ainakaan tällä ei liene kuin positiivisia vaikutuksia, kun ei tuhlaamisessa muutenkaan ole mitään järkeä, jos sama elintaso saadaan pienemmälläkin energiasatsauksella.

Lähes kaikki asiat jotka tehdään ilmastonmuutoksen vuoksi voidaan nähdä muutenkin kontribuoimassa kaikenlaiseen hyvään. Puhtaan teknologian kehittämisestäkin saattaa syntyä hyvin kannattavaa liiketoimintaa.

Tekisi mieli kysyä, että vaikka ilmastonmuutos olisi fiktiota, niin miksi kannattaisi jättää kaikki nämä hyvät asiat tekemättä? Jotta saisi tuhlata mahdollisimman paljon energiaa menemään vain siksi, kun siihen sattuu olemaan varaa? Tai jotta voisi saastuttaa luontoa turhanpäiten? Eri asia olisi jos oikeasti ilmasto ja yksilönvapaudet asetettaisiin vastakkain. Diktatuuria ei pidä sallia millään verukkeella: demokratia on liian arvokas asia siihen. Mutta yksilön kannalta suhteellisen harmittomia ja jopa hyödyllisiä elämäntapamuutoksia tai puhtaan teknologian kehitystä on turha lykätä sillä perusteella, jos ei usko täysin aukottomasti ilmastonmuutosmalleihin.

----------


## Albert

Kertokaas samalla mikä on tuhlaamista?
Sekö, että viettää tavanomaista elämää. Mistä pitää tinkiä silloin. Sisällä tuikkivat 15 watin lamput ja lämpötila on 15 astetta. Siellä sitten kökötetään paksuissa villavaatteissa, joita pitää sitten myös pestäkin. Ei kun porukalla Mätäojan varteen ja pyykki huljumaan. 
Eli siis tavallista ihmistä syyllistetään rankasti. Ne muutokset, joista olisi *todellista* hyötyä, pitäisi tehdä aivan muualla kuin pienen ihmisen kotona.

----------


## Samppa

> Ei tarvitse olla samaa mieltä siitä onko ilmastonmuutos totta vai ei voidakseen päätyä lopputulokseen että tiettyihin toimiin on ehdottomasti kannattavampaa ryhtyä kuin olla ryhtymättä.


Vaikka olen ilmeisesti "ilmastoskeptikko" olen täysin samaa mieltä lainaamani viestin kirjoittajan kanssa kaikista hänen esittämistään pointeista.

Jos ainoa keino saavuttaa näitä hyötyjä on vetoaminen ilmaston muutokseen, niin olkoon.
Toisinaan tulee kyllä mieleen "Turmiolan Tommin" käyttäminen aikoinaan alkoholin käytön vähentämiseksi tai lasten "mörköllä" pelottelu kaukaisessa nuoruudessani elleivät tottele.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei tarvitse olla samaa mieltä siitä onko ilmastonmuutos totta vai ei voidakseen päätyä lopputulokseen että tiettyihin toimiin on ehdottomasti kannattavampaa ryhtyä kuin olla ryhtymättä.


Aivan samaa mieltä. Ei vaadi mielestäni paljonkaan vaivaa kiertää energiansäästölamput kattoon ja ottaa pari ylimääräistä askelta silloin tällöin. Tietenkään ei tarvitse liioitella ja hytistä 15 asteisessa asunnossa tahi käydä purolla pyykkäämässä. Mutta ennen kuin laittaa sen pyykinpesukoneen päälle, kannattaa tosissaan miettiä, tarvitseeko sitä pesuainetta laittaa ihan niin paljon (pakkauksessa on kuitenkin merkintä "haitallinen/ärsyttävä"), ja että voisiko se pyykki puhdistua kolmessakympissä neljänkympin sijaan. Tällaiset toimenpiteet käyvät äkkiä rutiineiksi ja omatunto (toki varmasti myös luonto) kyllä tästä sitten tulevaisuudessa kiittää.

Kukkaro ei ainakaan paljon siitä laihdu, jos tuotteessa on ympäristömerkki tai jos se on tuotettu ekologisesti. Ja jos se on kukkaron sisällöstä kiinni, voi silloin perehtyä tuoteselostukseen tarkemmin ja valita mielestään paremman vaihtoehdon, esimerkiksi tuotteen, joka on tuotettu lähempänä. On myös muita syitä kuin ympäristö valita se tuote, joka on mahdollisimman lähellä tehty. Alkuperämaan tärkeys koskee ihan kaikkia tuotteita nauriista tietokoneeseen, ja onhan se nyt aika hölmöä ostaa maapallon toiselta puolelta raahattu tuote kuin harkita lähellä tuotettua. Ja usein se muutama ylimääräinen lantti, joka lähellä valmistetusta tuotteesta maksetaan, tuottaa säästöä pitkällä tähtäimellä, ainakin näin Euroopassa.

Kuulostaa kyllä nyt hieman tavallisten kansalaisten syyllistämiseltä. Ja tuntuu myös todella tyhmältä ryhtyä itse toimenpiteisiin, kun kuitenkin Kiinassa on miljardi ihmistä, jotka eivät ympäristöstään tähän malliin ymmärrä ja USA:ssa 300 miljoonaa, joille ympäristön tuhoaminen tuntuu olevan oikein elämäntehtävä. Minkäs teet? No, näytät esimerkkiä tietenkin! Kyllä tällaiset rutiinit tarttuu. Yht'äkkiä sitä huomaakin, että sammuttaa tietokoneen ja valot työpaikalta lähtiessään, ja näin alkaa myös työkaveri tekemään. Tällöin huomataan myös muualla, että samalla kun säästää energiaa, säästyy myös rahaa. Varsinkin raskaassa teollisuudessa ja jopa suurissa konttoreissa ei enää olekaan kyse mistään pikkusummista.

Sitä paitsi jos kaikki suomalaiset vaihtaisivat kodeissaan hehkulamppunsa energiansäästölampuiksi, voisi toisen Loviisan ydinreaktorin sulkea (lähdettä en nyt löydä, mutta näin olen lukenut). Onko tämä enää niin pieni asia?

Ja paasaamiseksi menee... Sori!

----------


## Albert

> Sitä paitsi jos kaikki suomalaiset vaihtaisivat kodeissaan hehkulamppunsa energiansäästölampuiksi, voisi toisen Loviisan ydinreaktorin sulkea (lähdettä en nyt löydä, mutta näin olen lukenut). Onko tämä enää niin pieni asia?


Ja vasta on tullut luetuksi, että sen ja sen watin säästölamppu ei vastaakaan ollenkaan sitä hehkulampun tehoa, jota valmistaja väittää. 
On minullakin näitä "energiansäästölamppuja", jotka taitavat olla sitten taas pahinta ongelmajätettä.
Edelleen: todelliset muutokset, jotka todella vaikuttavat, tehdään muualla kuin  pienen ihmisen kotona. Älkää syyllistykö!!!

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja vasta on tullut luetuksi, että sen ja sen watin säästölamppu ei vastaakaan ollenkaan sitä hehkulampun tehoa, jota valmistaja väittää.


Mutta säästö ei silti putoa kovin monta wattia. Jos 60 W lampun korvaamiseen tarvitaan 11 W sijaan 15 W säästölamppu, on säästetty energia vähentynyt vasta 8 %, mutta nettovalaistusteho nousee 36 %.




> On minullakin näitä "energiansäästölamppuja", jotka taitavat olla sitten taas pahinta ongelmajätettä.


Ovat, mutta niiden kierrätys ei ole sinänsä mikään ongelma.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Edelleen: todelliset muutokset, jotka todella vaikuttavat, tehdään muualla kuin  pienen ihmisen kotona. Älkää syyllistykö!!!


Eikös tuolla samalla logiikalla ihmiset voi jatkaa roskaamista, kun kerran pahempiakin roskaajia on olemassa (laittomat kaatopaikat, teollisuus jne.)? Nythän on kuitenkin kyse ympäristöstä.

----------


## Albert

> Eikös tuolla samalla logiikalla ihmiset voi jatkaa roskaamista, kun kerran pahempiakin roskaajia on olemassa (laittomat kaatopaikat, teollisuus jne.)? Nythän on kuitenkin kyse ympäristöstä.


No eihän se logiikka noin mene! Totta kai jätteistä pitää jokaisen huolehtia mahdollisuuksien mukaan. Helsinkiläisenä omakotiasujana en valitettavasti voi lajitella kuin ongelmajäte / sekajäte. Sortti-asemalle vien ongelmajätteet ja hetekat ym.
Vaan se osa maapallon lämpenemisestä, jonka ihminen aiheuttaa ei ei vähene hitusen vertaa säästölampuilla ja kylmillä asunnoilla.
Kaupunkien energiantuotto, teollisuuden päästöt ja energiantuotto, polttomoottorit (missä ihmeessä viipyy kunnon sähköauto?).
Eli se miten energiaa *tuotetaan*. Siihen ei (taasen) pieni ihminen pysty 
vaikuttamaan mitenkään! 

Ydinenergian lisääminen "luotettavissa maissa", mutta siitä ei varmaan uskalla tämän enempää..

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kertokaas samalla mikä on tuhlaamista?
> Sekö, että viettää tavanomaista elämää. Mistä pitää tinkiä silloin. Sisällä tuikkivat 15 watin lamput ja lämpötila on 15 astetta. Siellä sitten kökötetään paksuissa villavaatteissa, joita pitää sitten myös pestäkin. Ei kun porukalla Mätäojan varteen ja pyykki huljumaan. 
> Eli siis tavallista ihmistä syyllistetään rankasti. Ne muutokset, joista olisi *todellista* hyötyä, pitäisi tehdä aivan muualla kuin pienen ihmisen kotona.


Heh.  :Wink: 

Tuhlaaminen on sitä, että saa huonon hyötysuhteen investoimastaan panoksesta (raha tai energia). Liian usein ajatellaan että pitää itsetarkoituksellisesti kärsiä, jotta saa kirkkaamman kruunun. Mutta ei kärsimys jalosta eikä auta maailmaa.

Ei sisälämpötilaa tarvitse laskea 15 asteeseen, mutta sen sijaan kannattaa harkita voisiko sitä laskea 24 asteesta vaikka 21 asteeseen. Siitä ei mukavuus kauheasti kärsi ja itse asiassa olo on hieman pirteämpi kuin jos hautoisi itseään liian lämpimässä asunnossa. Ja tuon 21 asteen lämmön voisi tuottaa jollain muulla tavalla kuin öljylämmityksellä. Nykyisin lämpöpumpputekniikka on kova sana, mutta ei varmasti lämmitystekniikan viimeinen kehitysaskel.

Pyykkiä voi ja pitää pestä, mutta kieltämättä ehkä voisi harkita onko päällysvaate likainen yhden käyttökerran jälkeen vai voisiko vaikkapa poolopaitaa pitää vielä toisen päivän sen sijaan että pesää päivän käytön jälkeen. Ja vaikka kuivausrumpu on ehdottoman miellyttävä tapa saada pyykit kuivaksi, niin vanhanaikainen kuivausteline kuluttaa vähemmän energiaa eikä välttämättä ole paljon suurempi vaiva (vaikka aikoinaan kun rummun ostimme, sanoin vaimolle että minähän en sitten vastedes enää pyykiä ripusta... olen kyllä muuten ripustanut...). Näkisin materiaalitekniikalla kehitysmahdollisuuksia siihen suuntaan, että kehitettäisiin paremmin likaa hylkiviä kuituja, jotka myös puhdistuisivat kenties pelkällä haalealla vedellä, ilman pesuaineita.

Valaistuksessa on myös tapahtumassa vallankumous. Nykyiset säästölamput jo sinänsä säästävät verrattuna tavallisiin hehkulamppuihin eikä niihin vaihtamalla tarvitse käytännössä tinkiä yhtään mistään (paitsi jos oikein nipo on, niin sitten voihan nostaa esille sen, että säästölampun valosta puuttuu loisteputkelle tyypillisesti eräitä aallonpituuksia, jolloin värit hieman vääristyvät). Lähitulevaisuudessa LED-lamput korvannevat säästölamput, ja vaikka ne aluksi maksanevat vielä jonkin verran enemmän, niin niitä ei tarvitse vaihtaa käytännössä juuri koskaan ja ne vielä leikkaavat huomattavan osuuden pois energiankulutuksesta, edelleenkään tinkimättä asumismukavuudesta yhtään mitään. Jos asiaa tarkastellaan laajemmasta näkökulmasta, niin LED-tekniikallahan ei oikeastaan olisi mitään tarvetta ankkuroitua nykyisenkaltaisiin lampunkantoihin, joita toki tarvitaan siirtymäkauden ratkaisuna, mutta ei juuri muuhun.

Näkisin että LED-tekniikkaa tarjoaa aivan uudenlaisia valaistusmahdollisuuksia, jotka sekä ovat näyttäviä, tyylikkäitä että äärettömän energiataloudellisia. Mieleen tulee esimerkiksi seinää kiertävä LED-valonauhaboordi esim. maitolasin takana. Myös mainosvalaistuksessa LED-tekniikalla voidaan tehdä tyylikästä jälkeä -- energiaa tuhlaamatta! -- verrattuna nykyisin yleisiin, karmean näköisiin valokaappeihin, jotka aikoinaan säästösyistä korvasivat niin retrotyylikkäät aidot neonputkimainosvalot.

Tietotekniikassa näkyy terve suuntaus kohti minilaptoppeja, jotka ovat toki tehottomia mutta myös niukasti virtaa käyttäviä. Jos tarpeet liittyvät vain kevyeeseen netin käyttöön, niin mitä järkeä olisi pitää jotain supermegateho-Pentium-voileipägrilliä paahtamassa energiaa harakoille. Työkalut tarpeiden mukaan. Samoin keskittämällä palvelut cloud computing -tyyliin isoihin datacentereihin (jotka kyllä itsessään ovat energiasyöppöjä) saadaan säästöä, kun keskitetty ratkaisu on tehokkaampi ja taloudellisempi kuin pitää miljoonia yksittäisiä kulutukseltaan serveritason koneita pyörimässä työpöydillä.

Viihde-elektroniikassa nykyiset isot LED-TV:t ovat hirveitä energiasyöppöjä. Meillä on 28" vanha katodisädeputki-TV, joka on suhteellisen energiatehokas. Toki litteä ruutu olisi kivamman näköinen, mutta vanha toimii vielä eikä ole tehnyt mieli vaihtaa vähemmän energiatehokkaaseen vaihtoehtoon, josta ei oikeastaan saisi juuri mitään lisäarvoa. Varsinkin jos ostaisi hirveän kokoisen ruudun, pitäisi DVD-soitin vaihtaa Blu-Rayhin, jotta pikselöityminen ei haittaisi kovin, eli pelkkää lisää rahanmenoa ottaen huomioon kuinka fantastinen nykyinen DVD-laatuinen kuva on verrattuna vanhaan VHS:ään. Jollakin aikavälillä odotan uusia LED-taustavalolla varustettuja videotykkejä, jotka ovat erittäin kestäviä ja edullisia verrattuna vanhoihin tykkeihin ja käsittääkseni kohtuullisen energiatehokkaita verrattuna vastaavan kokoiseen isoon litteään ruutuun. Sellaisella elokuvat voisi katsoa vaikka 50" koossa mini-investoinnilla ja energiatehokkaasti, ja uutisia yms. varten voisi hommata esim. ihan pienen litteän ruudun korvaamaan nykyinen iso TV. Toki varmaan myös litteiden ruutujen energiatehokkuus paranee lähitulevaisuudessa.

Ottaen huomioon litteiden näyttöjen kova energiankulutus, olen puolittain kauhulla seurannut millä vauhdilla ne ovat yleistyneet mm. mainoskäytössä ja infojärjestelmissä. New Yorkissa vähän siellä sun täällä on litteitä mainosnäyttöjä, joissa pyörii liikkeen mainoksia, kuten havaitsin vuosi sitten siellä käydessäni. Sama ilmiö vaikuttaisi nyttemmin rantautuneen Tampereellekin. Lontoon Heathrown's lentokentän uudessa 5-terminaalissa on raporttien mukaan ennätysmäärä litteitä näyttöjä varsinkin mainoskäytössä (muistaakseni 5 kertaa enemmän kuin esim. Kennedyn kentällä New Yorkissa kokonaisuudessaan?). Tuollaisen näyttömäärän pyörittäminen vaatii jo pienen voimalan, jotta energia riittää. Tässäkin uusi tekniikka voi tuoda apua. Nk. sähköinen paperi vaatii passiivisena esitystekniikkana energiaa vain silloin kun sisältö vaihtuu eli suhteellisen staattista informaatiota (siis muuta kuin puhtaasti liikkuvaa videokuvaa, esim. muutaman sekunnin välein vaihtuvia infoplansseja) voidaan esittää hyvin energiatehokkaasti. Näkisin että tällaisessa mainoskäytössä sekä esim. lentokenttien ja joukkoliikenteen infojärjestelmissä sähköiseen paperiin perustuvien näyttöjen olisi syytä korvata pikimmiten nykyiset litteät LED-näytöt.

Yllä olevista esimerkeistä voinee havaita että uudella tekniikalla voidaan leikata energiankulutusta hyvin rajusti ilman että nykyistä elämänmuotoa tarvitsee liian radikaalisti muuttaa tai tinkiä mukavuuksista rajusti. Toki joitakin laajamittaisempiakin muutoksia voidaan tarvita, kuten esim. Euroopan sisäisten lentojen korvaamista mahdollisimman pitkälti junamatkoilla jne., mutta ei kasvihuoneilmiön torjunnan tarvitse tarkoittaa paluuta kivikaudelle. Ei meillä ole syytä sirotella tuhkaa päällemme vaan ottaa kaikki tämä mahdollisuutena saavuttaa tasapainoisempi ja parempi elämä. Lisäksi jokun tuo kaikki uusi tekniikkakin pitää kehittää, markkinoida ja myydä. Siinä on bisnesmahdollisuuksia hyvin suurelle joukolle ihmisiä ja yrityksiä.

----------


## rioshin

> Viihde-elektroniikassa nykyiset isot LED-TV:t ovat hirveitä energiasyöppöjä. Meillä on 28" vanha katodisädeputki-TV, joka on suhteellisen energiatehokas.


Ihmettelen kyllä tätä hieman.

Energialaskimien mukaan katodisädeputkinäytöt syövät huomattavasti enemmän energiaa kuin LCD- tai LED-näytöt.

Esimerkkinä tietokoneen monitorit: verrataan 17 tuumaista kuvaputkea ja vaikka 22 tuumaista LCD-tekniikkaan perustuvaa littua keskenään. Kuvaputki syö 73W tehoa (lähde: www.eu-energystar.org, valittu System 17" CRT) ja littu 37W (sama lähde, valittu Top 22" LCD).

LED-näytöt käsittääkseni kuluttavat vieläkin vähemmän kuin LCD-näytöt, muistelisin lukeneeni, että pudotus LCD:hen verrattuna olisi noin 40%.

Plasmanäytöistä ei sen sijaan kannatakaan puhua...

----------


## Albert

> Heh.


Nauru pidentää ikää, ja nauraa saa.
Tässä kirjoittelee ukko ilman tieteellistä sivistystä, joka on syntymä"lahjana" saanut yleisostokortin.
Aivan pakollisen säännöstelyn lopussa syntyneenä ja vanhempien / isovanhempien muisteluita kuulleena, en todellakaan kaipaa itseohjattua säännöstelyä. Jos on* pakko* tehdä jotain, säännöstelyn järjestää valtio (kansanhuoltoministeriö :Wink: ) - EU - YK...
Ja jos todella on *pakko* tehdä jotain maapallomme hyväksi, kai nuo olisivat jo tehneet jotain.
Itselläni on kaukolämpö, eikä sisällä ole helle. Mutten pysty vaikuttamaan tuotetaanko lämpöenergia risuilla tai jollain muulla.
Tuossa vastauksessa oli paljon minulle tuntemattomia sanoja, muttei se mitään. En mene kyykkyyn.
Niin ja kyllä "säästölamppuja" on todella hankittu. Mutta niiden laadusta ei ole mitään hyvää sanottavaa.

----------


## TEP70

Itse asun vuokratalossa ja tähän kämppään joku edellinen oli asennellut 7W:n energiansäästölamppuja. Vielä kun sellainen oli keittiössä maitolasikuvun takana, ei keittiössä kyllä nähnyt yhtään mitään. No, ilman himmennystä se palvelee vielä toisaalla. 11W:n lampulla näkee jo vähän paremmin kuvunkin kera.

Tässä taloyhtiössä asuu sen verran änkyröitä, jotka viis veisaavat kaikesta lajittelusta, että hiukan pelottaa se aika kun kaupasta ei enää saa kuin energiansäästölamppuja. Välillä tuntuu, että roskapussit vie mies, joka kiusallaankin paiskoo vaimon lajittelemat roskat tarkoituksella väärään pönttöön.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ihmettelen kyllä tätä hieman.
> 
> Energialaskimien mukaan katodisädeputkinäytöt syövät huomattavasti enemmän energiaa kuin LCD- tai LED-näytöt.
> 
> Esimerkkinä tietokoneen monitorit: verrataan 17 tuumaista kuvaputkea ja vaikka 22 tuumaista LCD-tekniikkaan perustuvaa littua keskenään. Kuvaputki syö 73W tehoa (lähde: www.eu-energystar.org, valittu System 17" CRT) ja littu 37W (sama lähde, valittu Top 22" LCD).
> 
> LED-näytöt käsittääkseni kuluttavat vieläkin vähemmän kuin LCD-näytöt, muistelisin lukeneeni, että pudotus LCD:hen verrattuna olisi noin 40%.
> 
> Plasmanäytöistä ei sen sijaan kannatakaan puhua...


Täytyy korjata kirjoitustani sen verran että viittasin LED-näyttöihin kun tarkoitin puhua LCD-näytöistä. En ole perehtynyt energiankulutukseen henkilökohtaisesti, mutta lukemani perusteella olen ymmärtänyt, että litteät näytöt kuluttavat reilusti energiaa. Toki plasmanäytöt eniten, mutta käsittääkseni LCD-näytötkin runsaasti. Osittain ilmiö johtunee siitä, että litteä tekniikka saa ihmiset ostamaan paljon entistä isompia näyttöjä (ennen TV:eissä 28-32" oli normikoko, nyt tuntuisi olevan 37-42" ihan yleisesti kohtuuhinnalla saatavilla), kun niiden syvyys ei enää ole rasitteena kuten katodisädeputkitekniikassa. Ja yleisesti useassa lukemassani jutussa on viitattu nimenomaan siihen, että katodisädeputkinäytöt eivät loppujen lopuksi olleet niin energiasyöppöjä kuin nykyiset näyttötekniikat.

Luonnollisesti tarkempi lisätieto aiheesta kiinnostaa, jos sitä jollakin on. Itse en tosin viitsi lähteä etsimään tarkempiä lähteitä vaan luotan (toivottavasti luotettavaan) toisen käden tietoon, kun tämä tekniikkapuoli ei varsinaisesti ole kutsumus minulle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Aivan pakollisen säännöstelyn lopussa syntyneenä ja vanhempien / isovanhempien muisteluita kuulleena, en todellakaan kaipaa itseohjattua säännöstelyä. Jos on* pakko* tehdä jotain, säännöstelyn järjestää valtio (kansanhuoltoministeriö) - EU - YK...
> Ja jos todella on *pakko* tehdä jotain maapallomme hyväksi, kai nuo olisivat jo tehneet jotain.
> Itselläni on kaukolämpö, eikä sisällä ole helle. Mutten pysty vaikuttamaan tuotetaanko lämpöenergia risuilla tai jollain muulla.
> Tuossa vastauksessa oli paljon minulle tuntemattomia sanoja, muttei se mitään. En mene kyykkyyn.


Tarkoitus ei ole kyykyttää ketään.

En vaan ymmärrä sitä yleistä asennetta, että jos on vaihtoehto *a.* jolla saa kodin lämpötilan 21 asteeseen ja vaihtoehto *b.* jolla saa myös kodin lämpötilan 21 asteeseen, niin miksi silloin ei valintatilanteessa valitsisi näistä sitä vaihtoehtoa, joka on ympäristöystävällisempi, edellyttäen että valinnasta ei joudu taloudellisesti kärsimään (eikä joudu jos energiapolitiikka ja ympäristöpolitiikka ovat kohdallaan). Ei kai se tuota yhtään mitään lisäarvoa saastuttaa enemmän mutta saada tasan sama palvelu?

Toinen mielenkiintoinen esimerkki, johon voi itse vaikuttaa on suihkupää. Jos vaihtaa ihan tavallisen Oras-suihkupään samanmerkkiseen säästösuihkupäähän, jonka läpivirtaus on hitaampi, voi samanmittaisen lämpimän suihkun ottaa käytännössä mistään tinkimättä, mutta säästää silti huomattavan määrän lämmintä vettä eli energiaa. Investointi on muistaakseni vähän toistakymmentä euroa, ja vaikkei tuo vaikuta suoraan omaan vesilaskuun, kun se maksetaan osana vastiketta, niin tulee hyvä mieli kun tietää säästävänsä energiaa. Jos kaikki taloyhtiössä vaihtaisivat säästösuihkupäihin, niin sitten tuo tuntuisi jo lämminvesilaskussa ja sitä kautta vastikkeessa. Ja öljylämmitteisessä omakotitalossa jo tuo pelkkä suihkupään vaihtaminen voi tuoda aika tuntuvat säästöt, jos vähänkään pitää pitkistä lämpimistä suihkuista: investointi on taloudellisesti kannattava hyvin lyhyellä takaisinmaksuajalla.

Toinen motivaattori on tietää sopeuttavansa käyttäytymistään etupainotteisesti eikä vasta jälkijunassa sitten kun direktiivit on sorvattu ja on kertakaikkiaan pakko sopeutua. Tuosta saa varmuuden siitä, että sopeutuminen ei ole lainkaan tuskallista vaan pelkkää maalaisjärjen käyttöä ja tervettä turhan tuhlaamisen välttämistä. Jos haluaa tuhlata, niin en moralisoi sitä sinänsä: kysyn vain miksei sitten tuhlaisi samantien sellaiseen mistä saa ihan oikeasti iloa irti? Turha tuhlaus vaan yksinkertaisesti tuntuu tyhmältä.

Tosin taidatpa Albert jo valmiiksi olla kohtuullisen ympäristöystävällinen vaikket sitä tietäisi. Jos kaukolämpösi on tuotettu sähkön ja lämmön yhteistuotantona, niin tuo ei ole lainkaan pahin tuotantotapa vaan itse asiassa verrattain tehokasta. Tietysti sekin vaikuttaa mikä on yhteistuotannon raaka-aine: hiili ei ole hyvä vaihtoehto. Mutta yleisesti kaukolämpöön liitetty kerrostaloasunto kantakaupungissa on suhteellisen ympäristöystävällinen asumismuoto. Öljylämmitteinen iso omakotitalo Nurmijärvellä ja töissä käynti Helsingissä autolla taas on pahimmasta päästä.

----------


## vompatti

> voihan nostaa esille sen, että säästölampun valosta puuttuu loisteputkelle tyypillisesti eräitä aallonpituuksia, jolloin värit hieman vääristyvät


Miten on määritelty värien vääristyminen? Värithän riippuvat aina käytettävästä valosta!

Loisteputkia on myös saatavissa ns. täydellä spektrillä, jolloin aallonpituuksia on ihan riittävästi. Näitä lamppuja valmistavat ainakin Viva-Lite ja Sylvania (Sylvania tunnetaan Euroopassa paremmin nimellä Osram). Etsikää värikoodia 965, niin saatte haluamanne (tai oikeastaan 9xx takaa täyden spektrin, 65 perässä tarkoittaa 6500 kelvinin värilämpötilaa - korjatkaa jos olen väärässä). Ledeillä aallonpituuksien määrä sen sijaan on hyvin rajallista.

Nykyisen yksiöni valaistuksen ratkaisin Viva-Liten 26 W:n pienoisloistelampulla, joka vastaa noin 130 W:n hehkulamppua. Ei tarvinnut ostaa kallista kolmen, neljän tai viiden lampun valaisinta, vaan halpa Anttilan kymmenen euron valaisin ja siihen 30 euron loistelamppu. Sähkössä säästää lampun elinaikana megawattitunnin, eli reilut 50 euroa (olettaen että sähkön hinta ei nouse). Toisaalta sama valaistus kolmella 40 W:n hehkulampulla tuottaisi loistelampun elinaikana 30 rikkoutunutta hehkulamppua! Ja paljonkohan sellainen kolmen lampun valaisin oliskaan maksanut?

Valaistuksesta kiinnostuneille voin suositella Viva-Liten maahantuojan Adluxin valaistusopasta, joka on ilmaiseksi saatavilla heidän sivuillaan. Tietysti myyjien tekemiä oppaita pitää aina lukea varauksella. Kunnollisia loistelamppuja on kuitenkin vaikea löytää muualta kuin Adluxin jälleenmyyjiltä.




> Itse asun vuokratalossa ja tähän kämppään joku edellinen oli asennellut 7W:n energiansäästölamppuja. Vielä kun sellainen oli keittiössä maitolasikuvun takana, ei keittiössä kyllä nähnyt yhtään mitään. 11W:n lampulla näkee jo vähän paremmin kuvunkin kera.


Nykyisin valitettavasti valaistuksessa säästetään aivan liikaa. Vaihda se 11 W:n lamppu johonkin tehokkaampaan!

Minulla on sekä keittiössä että kylpyhuoneessa tyypillinen 1970-luvun kahden hehkulampun (max 40 W) valaisin, eikä näissä huoneissa näe kunnolla. Loistelamput eivät kupuihin mahdu, joten on pakko muuttaa asuntoon, jossa on paremmat valaisimet. Edellinen asukas oli säästäväinen, sillä hänellä oli yhteensä yksi 15 W:n lamppu näissä kahdessa valaisimessa. Ilmeisesti hän tiskasi pimeässä, tai sitten vei kylpyhuoneen lampun kiinni keittiön valaisimeen tiskauksen ajaksi.




> Viihde-elektroniikassa nykyiset isot LED-TV:t ovat hirveitä energiasyöppöjä.


Tälle ei kyllä ole mitään perusteita. Litteät näytöt (poislukien plasmanäytöt) kuluttavat huomattavasti vähemmän sähköä kuin kuvaputkinäytöt. Esimerkiksi oma 19 tuuman kuviputkinäyttöni kuluttaa 96 W sähköä (mitattu arvo). Valmistajien arvot 22-24 tuuman laajakuvamonitoreille ovat 30-70 W. Vaikka kuva-ala kasvaisikin, ei tehonkulutus kasva.

----------


## vompatti

> Joukkoliikennefoorumilla kampanjointi ei perinteisesti ole taannut mitään järisyttävää äänisaalista vaalipäivänä.


Pelkällä Joukkoliikennefoorumilla ei vaaleja voiteta. Mutta jos avuksi ottaa Voimahalifoorumin (linkit: 1, 2), ovat mahdollisuudet paljon, paljon paremmat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tälle ei kyllä ole mitään perusteita. Litteät näytöt (poislukien plasmanäytöt) kuluttavat huomattavasti vähemmän sähköä kuin kuvaputkinäytöt. Esimerkiksi oma 19 tuuman kuviputkinäyttöni kuluttaa 96 W sähköä (mitattu arvo). Valmistajien arvot 22-24 tuuman laajakuvamonitoreille ovat 30-70 W. Vaikka kuva-ala kasvaisikin, ei tehonkulutus kasva.


19" on vielä ihan kohtuukokoinen ruutu. Päteekö sama myös 37", 42" tai 50" kokoihin? Minulla on ollut käsitys että nimenomaan nuo suuret ruudut syövät hirveästi sähköä, eivät pienet.

Miten on mahdollista että kuva-alan kasvaessa tehonkulutus ei kasva? Taustavaloa ainakin tarvitaan paljon enemmän?

----------


## ultrix

> 19" on vielä ihan kohtuukokoinen ruutu. Päteekö sama myös 37", 42" tai 50" kokoihin? Minulla on ollut käsitys että nimenomaan nuo suuret ruudut syövät hirveästi sähköä, eivät pienet.


19" CRT ei ole vertailukelpoinen >37" LCD-ruutuihin. Todellisuudessa 19" putken (tietokoneen monitori) tilalle hankitaan enintään 24" paneeli, isoja taulutelkkuja hankitaan 28"-32" kuvaputkitöllöttimien tilalle.

24" on käytännössä yläraja tietokoneen monitorin koolle, sitä isomman kanssa saa jo käännellä päätä tai siristellä silmiään.

Vinkkinä muuten isoon tietokonenäyttöön siirtyville: ei kannata hankkia Full HD-näyttöä, ellei päivitä koneen rautaa HD-matskua vastaavaksi. Minulla on noin 2004-vuoden tasoinen tietokone _(AMD Sempron 2400+, 768 MB RAM, ATI Radeon 9700)_, ja kaikki HD-matsku, mitä olen omassa 24" näytössä kokeillut t-ö-k-k-i-i ja pahasti. Sama pätee myös joihinkin selaimissa pyöritettäviin videoihin (esim. netti-TV) koko näyttöön skaalattuna.

----------


## risukasa

> Vinkkinä muuten isoon tietokonenäyttöön siirtyville: ei kannata hankkia Full HD-näyttöä, ellei päivitä koneen rautaa HD-matskua vastaavaksi.


Video on vain yksi käyttötarkoitus. Oma näyttöni on 1680x1050 ja joudun käyttämään kolmea eri työpöytää. Kyllä lisätilalle on aina käyttöä.

----------


## TEP70

Tietotekniikka arvatenkin kuluttaa tänä päivänä sähköä merkittävät määrät. Kämppäkaverini oli tietotekniikan opiskelija ja hänellä oli työpöydän täytteenä kolme näyttöä ja lattialla pöhisi kaksi keskusyksikköä sekä vielä ilmeisesti yksi serverikone. Kesällä, kun asunnossamme oli jo muutenkin kuuma, paheni tilanne vielä entisestään, kun kaikki tämä lämpömäärä päästettiin yhteisiin tiloihin. Omaa parvekkeen ovea ei voinut kuulemma pitää auki, kun sieltä tuli ölliäisiä. Ja kaikki vermeet tietenkin pyörivät yötä päivää.

----------


## vompatti

> 19" on vielä ihan kohtuukokoinen ruutu. Päteekö sama myös 37", 42" tai 50" kokoihin? Minulla on ollut käsitys että nimenomaan nuo suuret ruudut syövät hirveästi sähköä, eivät pienet.
> 
> Miten on mahdollista että kuva-alan kasvaessa tehonkulutus ei kasva? Taustavaloa ainakin tarvitaan paljon enemmän?


Vaihdettaessa 19" monitori 22-24-tuumaiseen kasvaa kuva-ala, mutta ei tehonkulutus. Samoin vaihdettaessa 28 tuuman (4:3) kuvaputkitelkkari litteään 37-tuumaiseen, ei tehonkulutus kasva, mutta kuva-ala kasvaa. Kuvaputkitelkkaria ei voi pitää energiatehokkaana; huomattavasti energiatehokkaampaa olisi vaihtaa se samankokoiseen litteään vastaanottimeen. Tietysti valmistukseen kulutettua energiaa ei saa ikinä säästettyä alenevalla sähkönkulutuksella...

Vertailun vuoksi katsoin televisioiden tehonkulutuksia Samsungin kotisivuilta. Tyypillinen 32" LCD-tv kuluttaa 90 W sähköä - siis saman verran kuin minun 19" kuvaputkimonitori! Suuren 52-tuumaisen mallin tehonkulutus onkin 290 W. Tuo 290 W on tv:lle erittäin paljon, mutta loppujen lopuksi kokoon suhteutettuna varsin vähän.

Tietotekniikan tapauksessa kehitys on mennyt aivan väärään suuntaan. Kuluttajille tarjotaan vain malleja, joiden tehonkulutus on jatkuvasti edellisiä laitesukupolvia suurempi. Prosessorit ja näytönohjaimet vievät yksistäänkin satoja watteja - enemmän kuin koko kakkostietokoneeni monitorin kanssa. Suurin osa käyttäjistä ei tarvitse näitä ihmeellisiä tehonäytönohjaimia tai prosessoreita, vaan heille riittäisi miniläppärin tehoinen tietokone (miniläppärin tekniikalla tehtyjä kotitietokoneita valmistavat ainakin MSI ja ASUS). Tietokonelehtien ja jopa foorumikirjoittajien mielestä nämä miniläppärit ovat liian heikkotehoisia. Jopa raskasläppäreiden tekniikalla tehdyt pienikulutuksiset pöytäkoneet ovat harvinaisia (näitä valmistavat mm. Dell, HP ja Apple).

Toivottavasti kaikille on selvää, että uusia sähkölaitteita ostamalla ei maailman lämpötila laske. Yksittäisen ihmisen arkipäivän valinnoilla ei ole niin suurta merkitystä. Todellista merkitystä Suomessa sen sijaan olisi oikeanlaisella rakentamisella ja kaupunkisuunnittelulla: kaikkihan me tiedämme, että tehokkaasti rakennettu kaupunki kuluttaa huomattavasti vähemmän energiaa kuin himmeliksikin kutsuttu hajotettu kaupunkirakenne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Samoin vaihdettaessa 28 tuuman (4:3) kuvaputkitelkkari litteään 37-tuumaiseen, ei tehonkulutus kasva, mutta kuva-ala kasvaa. Kuvaputkitelkkaria ei voi pitää energiatehokkaana; huomattavasti energiatehokkaampaa olisi vaihtaa se samankokoiseen litteään vastaanottimeen. [...] Tyypillinen 32" LCD-tv kuluttaa 90 W sähköä - siis saman verran kuin minun 19" kuvaputkimonitori! Suuren 52-tuumaisen mallin tehonkulutus onkin 290 W. Tuo 290 W on tv:lle erittäin paljon, mutta loppujen lopuksi kokoon suhteutettuna varsin vähän.


Ahaa. Eli kun oma 28" (16:9) katodisädeputki-TV vm. 2001 menee lopulta rikki niin energiankulutuksen kannalta järkevintä olisi vaihtaa se 28" (16:9) LCD-TV:hen, jonka kulutus olisi pienempi? Noita 28" TV:eitä ei vaan enää ole markkinoilla niin paljon vaan pääsääntöisesti koot ovat isompia, ja hinta sama. Eli tuolloin kulutus todennäköisesti kasvaisi.

Toisaalta voisi harkita jopa pienempää ruutua päivittäiskäyttöön, mutta lisäksi LED-lampulla varustettua tykkiä elokuvien katseluun (kunhan sellaisia kunnolla rupeaa olemaan markkinoilla, toistaiseksi on vain pari mallia aika kehnolla resoluutiolla). Näitä ei käytettäisi samaan aikaan, joten kulutus ei kasvaisi. Eikä investointikaan nykyisillä hintatasoilla olisi kauhean kova.




> Suurin osa käyttäjistä ei tarvitse näitä ihmeellisiä tehonäytönohjaimia tai prosessoreita, vaan heille riittäisi miniläppärin tehoinen tietokone (miniläppärin tekniikalla tehtyjä kotitietokoneita valmistavat ainakin MSI ja ASUS). Tietokonelehtien ja jopa foorumikirjoittajien mielestä nämä miniläppärit ovat liian heikkotehoisia. Jopa raskasläppäreiden tekniikalla tehdyt pienikulutuksiset pöytäkoneet ovat harvinaisia (näitä valmistavat mm. Dell, HP ja Apple).


Voin vahvistaa. Meillä on (Linux-pohjainen) Asus Eee PC kakkoskoneena pääkoneena toimivan Mac Minin rinnalla (kun päivät työssä käyttää Windowsia niin kotona rentouttaa päästä siitä kokonaan eroon...). Se on ollut kovassa nettikäytössä ja olemme olleet tyytyväisiä. Teho riittää kaikkeen olennaiseen, ja teoriassa riittäisi jopa meikäläisen työkäytössä jos dataintensiiviset applikaatiot toimisivat pilvessä (cloud computing) eivätkä lokaalisti. Harmi vaan että tuollaisia reilun 40 000 rivin data-aineistoja on aika raskasta pyörittää Excelissä, mutta tämä taas ei ole minilaptopin vika kun varsinaisesta työkone-laptopistanikin alkaa teho hyytyä tuollaisten kanssa. Tästä voinee päätellä sen, että kannattaisi käyttää parempia työkaluja (esim. Accessillä sama 40 000 riviä ei tunnu missään, paitsi tiedoston koossa, mutta siinä eräät operaatiot ovat muuten työläämpiä, vaikka toiset taas helpompia kuin Excelissä) ja ideaalitilanteessa isot data-aineistot kannattaisi mieluiten käsitellä oikeilla tietokantapalvelimilla etänä kuin lokaalisti PC:llä. Kuten "ennen vanhaan" tehtiinkin. Silloin minilaptoppi riittäisi lähes kaikkeen työntekoon.




> Toivottavasti kaikille on selvää, että uusia sähkölaitteita ostamalla ei maailman lämpötila laske. Yksittäisen ihmisen arkipäivän valinnoilla ei ole niin suurta merkitystä. Todellista merkitystä Suomessa sen sijaan olisi oikeanlaisella rakentamisella ja kaupunkisuunnittelulla: kaikkihan me tiedämme, että tehokkaasti rakennettu kaupunki kuluttaa huomattavasti vähemmän energiaa kuin himmeliksikin kutsuttu hajotettu kaupunkirakenne.


Totta. Yksittäisen ihmisen valinnoilla on vain marginaalinen merkitys, mutta ihmiskunnan kodinkoneostot kokonaisuudessaan vaikuttavat valtavasti globaaliin energiankulutukseen. Siksi valmistajien kannattaisi kehittää energiankulutusta pienemmäksi, kuten ne jo tekevätkin. Tosin tässä soisi niiden löytävän joitakin radikaaleja ratkaisuja (ei pelkkää olemassa olevan tekniikan vähittäistä optimointia), samaan tyyliin kuin LED-lamppu radikaalisti leikkaa valaistukseen menevän energian tarvetta.

Kaupunkirakenne (ja joukkoliikenteen tarjonta) olisi toki avainasemassa suurissa energiansäästöissä, mutta valitettavasti kehittyy paljon hitaammin kuin kodintekniikka ja tietotekniikka. Aamulehti muuten uutisoi muistaakseni eilen suunnitelmista tiivistää Tammelan asutusta rakentamalla tonttien tyhjät kulmat täyteen uudisrakennuksia ja täydentämällä nykyiset avokorttelit (jälleen) umpikortteleiksi. Tämä on ehdottoman kannaetettavaa (ja kannattaisi tehdä sama tarkastelu myös Amurissa + monessa muussakin paikassa). Vanhat talot saisivat lisärakennusoikeudesta rahaa remontteihin, kaupunkirakenne tiivistyisi ja julkisivu / miljöö paranisi. Myös joukkoliikenteelle tulisi lisää potentiaalisia käyttäjiä tiiviyden myötä. Tällaista enemmän!

----------


## Compact

Hypätäänpä hieman sivuun hehkulampuista ja televisioruuduista. Luonto toimii luonnostaan omalla satunnaisella tavallaan:

Mielenkiintoinen tapahtumaketju vesiliikenteen puolella on kirjoitetun historian aikana tapahtunut vuoden 1604 runsaan lumitalven jälkeinen Pälkäneveden, Längelmäveden ja (Kangasalan) Vesijärven yhteisten vesien purkausmuutos yhdessä yössä. Längelmäveden pinta laski yli neljä metriä ja muissakin järvissä rajusti. Oli varmaan aamulla ranta-asukkailla ihmettelemistä, kun ajatellaan mitenkä pitkä etäisyys vaakasuorassa rantaviivassa tuollainen neljän metrin korkeusmuutos on.

Seuraava näiden järvien mullistus koettiin toukokuussa 1830, kun Längelmäveden pinta laski parin viikon aikana runsaat puolitoista metriä ja muissakin järvissä saman suuntaisesti. Tämän syynä oli epäonnistunut Kaivannon kanavarakennustyö.

http://kanaler.arnholm.nu/suomi/finland/iharif.html
http://kanaler.arnholm.nu/suomi/finland/kostiaf.html
http://kanaler.arnholm.nu/suomi/finland/kaivantof.html

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse en juuri jaksa uskoa katastrofaalisen nopeaan ilmastonmuutokseen, sen sijaan polttoaineiden hinnan raju heilahtelu on käytännössä varmasti tulossa ja esimakuakin siitä jo saatiin.


Ei ilmastonmuutoksen nopeus sinänsä olekaan tänä päivänä se ratkaiseva tekijä, vaan eniten vaikuttanee lähiaikoina tulevat päätökset asian ratkaisemiseksi tulevia sukupolvia ajatellen. Vaikka Kööpenhaminan ilmastokokous menikin lopulta täysin läskiksi, ei se suinkaan tarkoita, etteikö jotain ratkaisevaa tapahdu suurten maiden päätöksissä vaikkapa ensi vuonna. Vuoden aikana Kiina tai USA saattavat tosissaan herätä siihen, että muutoksiin seuraavan sadan vuoden aikana pitää reagoida nyt, koska sadan vuoden päästä kaikesta kehitetystä teknologiasta huolimatta saattaa olla mahdotonta toimia planeetan eduksi.

Myös se vaikuttaa asiaan, että jokaisella maalla, valtioliitolla, liittovaltiolla tai millä tahansa unionilla on omat päätöksentekomahdollisuudet, joilla saatetaan saada suurehkoakin aikaiseksi tai näyttää esimerkkiä muille. Tästä mainittakoon vaikkapa Ranskan ympäristövero lentoliikenteelle, joka on tosin lähinnä symbolinen, tai sitten Tsekin valosaastekielto (jolla siis mitä varmimmin on vaikutusta sähkön kulutukseen). Mutta jos esimerkiksi EU:ssa ei malteta odottaa, tai jos ei uskota uusiin päästökauppasopimuksiin (esim. lentoliikenteen osalta 2012), voi parhaimmissa tapauksissa ripeitä ja ja radikaaleja päätöksiä syntyä ihan pelkästään demokratian voimin. Monissa maissa muutoksia on syntynyt maan sisäisinä päätöksinä ja joissakin paikoissa ollaan jo EU:n tavoitteitakin edellä. Varmasti vaikkapa Kööpenhaminassa ja Tukholmassa ajatellaan, että vihreä kaupunki maksaa itsensä takaisin seuraavien vuosien tai ainakin vuosikymmenten aikana. Tämän takia uskalletaan tehdä kieltoja ja rajoitteita,

Tehkääpä huviksenne HS:n hiilijalanjälkitesti ja verratkaa tulosta tavoitteeseen vuodeksi 2050. Mitä kaikkea joudummekaan uhraamaan, jos tuo tavoite pyritään saamaan lakien ja säädösten avulla toteen? Tulee vaikeat ajat niille, jotka nyt suhtautuu skeptisesti asiaan.

Lisäys: Ei ollut muuten tarkoitus paasata!  :Smile: 
Itse testin tehdessäni sain aika lähelle tuota 2050 tavoitetta. Saattaisin päästäkin siihen, jos en asuisi tällä hetkellä yksin kaksiossa. Jos lentäisin muutaman lomamatkan vuosittain, kuten monet tuttavani tekevät, olisi hiilijalanjälkeni kaksinkertainen. Pistää todellakin miettimään lentoliikenteen tulevaisuutta.

----------


## hmikko

> Tehkääpä huviksenne HS:n hiilijalanjälkitesti ja verratkaa tulosta tavoitteeseen vuodeksi 2050.


Näpsyttelin testin läpi ja tulos oli alle keskiarvon, mutta ei kovin lähellä kirjattua 2050 tavoitetta. Testi oli kyllä monessa kohtaa niin epämääräinen, että en kehottaisi ketään vaivautumaan. Jos ruokavalion ja kulutustottumusten aiheuttamille hiilipäästöille hauaisi saada jonkin merkityksellisen luvun, niin kyselystä tulisi sen laajuinen, että vastaamiseen ei taitaisi kenenkään hermot piisata. Kyselyssä ei esimerkiksi ollut meijerituotteista mitään mainintaa, vaikka ne eivät Suomessa ole ihan merkityksetön asia.




> Mitä kaikkea joudummekaan uhraamaan, jos tuo tavoite pyritään saamaan lakien ja säädösten avulla toteen? Tulee vaikeat ajat niille, jotka nyt suhtautuu skeptisesti asiaan.


Tuossa hommassa tulee kyllä vaikeat ajat ihan kaikille, ja varsinkin poliitikoille. Fossiilisia polttoaineita käytetään maailmassa suunnilleen niin nopeasti kuin pystytään, eikä hidastumisesta näy mitään merkkiä. Tehokkuuden ja kaupunkiympäristön parantaminen on tietysti kaikin tavoin järkevää, mutta kun väestö kasvaa ja elintaso nousee, niin kokonaiskulutus vain kasvaa, vaikka polttoaineista saataisiinkin yhä enemmän irti. Kööpenhamina ei ollut ensimmäinen läskiksi mennyt kokous. Kioto ei ole vaikuttanut hiilipäästöihin kokonaisuutena sitä eikä tätä, ja esim. sopimuksen allekirjoittanut Kanada pyyhkäisi koko paperilla takamuksensa ja ryhtyi jalostamaan öljyhiekkaa, mikä on kasvattanut heidän päästöjään rajusti.

Musta tuntuu, että jos hiilipäästöjä halutaan oikeasti rajoittaa, se pitäisi aloittaa tuotannon eikä kulutuksen päästä. Siis laittaa uusien hiilikaivosten ja öljy- ja kaasukenttien rakentaminen pannaan ja antaa markkinavoimien optimoida jäljelle jääneestä, vähenevästä tuotannosta saatavien polttoaineiden käyttö. Tällöin olisi ainakin selvää, miten paljon hiiltä jätettiin nostamatta maaperästä, eikä tarvitsisi arvuutella suomalaisen juuston tai Kiinassa ommellun puuvillapaidan hiilijalanjälkeä. Tämä on tietysti poliittisesti mahdotonta, koska kaikkia tuottajamaita ei millään saisi moista nielemään. Saudi-Arabiahan halusi jo nyt Kööpenhaminassa korvausta polttamatta jääneestä öljystä, mikä antanee jotain kuvaa asenteista.

PS. Uhrauksista ja lentoliikenteestä johtui mieleen Malediivien presidentti, joka on virunut omassa maassaan vankilassakin diktatuurin aikana. Hän pisti PR-temppuna taannoin hallituksensa sukellusvarustuksessa kokoustamaan veden alle ja haeskeli kansalleen uutta maata jostain kauempana merenpinnasta sijaitsevasta paikasta. Katastrofi siis uhkaa ja maailman pitää pelastaa ilmasto ja Malediivit. Turistien lennoista Malediiveille presidentti ei ollut valmis tinkimään yhtään. Rikkaiden ihmisten lennättäminen lomailemaan keskelle Intian vatamerta ei siis ollut presidentin mielestä sopiva säästökohde senkään uhalla, että koko maa katoaa mereen (mihin en muuten itse usko ollenkaan) jos varsin tolkuton lentely jatkuu.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Testi oli kyllä monessa kohtaa niin epämääräinen, että en kehottaisi ketään vaivautumaan.


Juu, eihän tämä ole edes täysin suuntaa antava ja on jo monta vuotta vanhakin. Ei kunnon testejä tunnu mistään löytyvän, mutta tämä tuli testeistä mieleen ensimmäisenä, koska on selkeä eikä muissa ole niin hyvin laitettu esille tavoitetta ja keskiarvoa.




> Musta tuntuu, että jos hiilipäästöjä halutaan oikeasti rajoittaa, se pitäisi aloittaa tuotannon eikä kulutuksen päästä. Siis laittaa uusien hiilikaivosten ja öljy- ja kaasukenttien rakentaminen pannaan ja antaa markkinavoimien optimoida jäljelle jääneestä, vähenevästä tuotannosta saatavien polttoaineiden käyttö.


Ainakin tuotantoa olisi helpompi rajoittaa. Mutta tässä tuleekin sitten vastaan se, että ihmiset pakkokäännytetään vähempään kulutukseen, kun tuotanto ei pysy perässä. Psykologisesti tämä voi olla hankala asia. Ensimmäisenä tietenkin koko asiassa pitäisi puuttua teollisuuteen ja yritysten velvollisuuksiin. Monet yritykset käyttävät härskisti hyväksi kuluttajia tuottamalla aina vain halvempia tuotteita halvemmilla tuotantokustannuksilla ja tuoda ne helposti kuluttajien saataville. Tämän johdosta tuotantoa on siirretty halvempiin maihin ja tuotteiden ikä on tippunut tai ehkä sitä ollaan jopa tietoisesti tiputettu, koska tiedetään ihmisten ostavan aina uuden korvaavan tuotteen hajonneen tilalle. Suurin vastuu koko kakusta ei siis todellakaan ole kuluttajalla, mutta jokaisen kuluttajan tulisi tietää, että tässä ollaan niin kutsutusti vapaamatkustajia halvan hinnan aallolla, ja että koko lysti loppuu joskus kuin seinään, jos sama meno jatkuu. Tällöin on kyllä monta tippaa linssissä ja saattaa nykyiset lamat olla lastenleikkiä tuolle tuomiopäivälle.

Eli ei todellakaan ole reilua, että kuluttajat tekevät nyt sitä osaa, joka ei heille oikeasti kuulu. Reilu kauppa ja luomuorganisaatiot ovat tuoneet käsillemme uuden tuulen, jolloin tavaran myyjä voi jo antaa selvän merkin kuluttajalle, mikä tuote miten tuotettu ja mistä kotoisin. Jos nyt jätetään huomioimatta se, onko luomu aina ekologisempaa, on suunta oikea, sillä tällaisten järjestöjen avulla saadaan tuottajat ja myyjät ottamaan vastuuta, ja mikäli tuotteet aikojen saatossa korvautuu kokonaan uusilla, ei kuluttajan enää tarvitse miettiä tätä kysymystä. Näin on käynyt ainakin Ruotsissa ja Tanskassa, että monissa kauppaketjuissa jokin tietty tuote on kokonaan vaihtunut luomuun tai reiluun kauppaan, jolloin kuluttajan ei tarvitse tehdä valintaa.

Tuo Malediivi-tarina on mielestäni loistava esimerkki, miten näissä kysymyksissä voidaan sivuttaa jokin aihe ilman, että kukaan oikeastaan huomaa. Tätä harrastaa kaikki omien etujensa tähden. Olisi kuitenkin voinut edes yrittää puhua puhtaamman lentoliikenteen puolesta.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Itse testin tehdessäni sain aika lähelle tuota 2050 tavoitetta. Saattaisin päästäkin siihen, jos en asuisi tällä hetkellä yksin kaksiossa. Jos lentäisin muutaman lomamatkan vuosittain, kuten monet tuttavani tekevät, olisi hiilijalanjälkeni kaksinkertainen. Pistää todellakin miettimään lentoliikenteen tulevaisuutta.


Minulla taas vastaavat tulokset pistää kysymään miten laskuri on tehty. Lentoliikenteen päästöihin on perusteltua käyttää kerrointa johtuen hiilidioksidin suuremmasta vaikutuksesta yläilmakehässä. Ongelma on vaan siinä että käytetty kerroin on laskurista riippuen mitä tahansa väliltä 1 - 4.

En oikein pidä noista laskureista tämän tapaisista syistä, päästölaskenta ihan oikeasti on parhaalla tahdollakin vaikeaa. Vastaavia laskuongelmia on myös esimerkiksi lihantuotannon päästöistä (hyvin herkkiä rehunkuljetuksen päästöille). sähkökäyttöisen joukkoliikenteen päästöissä (melkein mikä tahansa arvo välillä 0 - 800gC02/kWH on tavallaan perusteltu), joukkoliikenteen päästöjen laskennassa per matkustaja yleensä (riippuu tietenkin käyttöasteesta, bussi jossa on 10 matkustajaa tuottaa viisinkertaiset päästöt per matkustaja verrattuna bussiin jossa on 50 matkustajaa).

Joukkoliikenteen suhteen on minusta selvää että olennaiset asiat ovat niin päästöjen kuin taloudenkin kannalta on nimenomaan käyttöaste ja joukkoliikenneosuus. Jos käyttöaste on korkea, niin päästöt ja menot on pienet. Jos joukkoliikenneosuus on korkea niin liikenteen kokonaispäästöt on pienemmät ja tulot suuremmat. Nämä pitää myös tasapainottaa keskenään, jos käyttöastetta maksimoidaan palvelua heikentämällä (vuoroväli, linjaston kattavuus, yöliikenne...) niin osuus laskee, ja toisin päin. Tämän takia pidän vähän epä-älyllisinä kulkuvälinekohtaisia päästö- tai kustannusvertailuja, käytännössä ne sisältää oletuksia käyttöasteesta.

----------


## ultrix

> Ainakin tuotantoa olisi helpompi rajoittaa. Mutta tässä tuleekin sitten vastaan se, että ihmiset pakkokäännytetään vähempään kulutukseen, kun tuotanto ei pysy perässä. Psykologisesti tämä voi olla hankala asia. Ensimmäisenä tietenkin koko asiassa pitäisi puuttua teollisuuteen ja yritysten velvollisuuksiin. Monet yritykset käyttävät härskisti hyväksi kuluttajia tuottamalla aina vain halvempia tuotteita halvemmilla tuotantokustannuksilla ja tuoda ne helposti kuluttajien saataville. Tämän johdosta tuotantoa on siirretty halvempiin maihin ja tuotteiden ikä on tippunut tai ehkä sitä ollaan jopa tietoisesti tiputettu, koska tiedetään ihmisten ostavan aina uuden korvaavan tuotteen hajonneen tilalle. Suurin vastuu koko kakusta ei siis todellakaan ole kuluttajalla, mutta jokaisen kuluttajan tulisi tietää, että tässä ollaan niin kutsutusti vapaamatkustajia halvan hinnan aallolla, ja että koko lysti loppuu joskus kuin seinään, jos sama meno jatkuu. Tällöin on kyllä monta tippaa linssissä ja saattaa nykyiset lamat olla lastenleikkiä tuolle tuomiopäivälle.


Kun katsoo vaikkapa meidänkin vaatekaappia niin ei voi kun todeta, että vaikka maailman tekstiilituotanto loppuisi tähän paikkaan kuin seinään, pärjättäisiin vaatekaappien kätköistä löytyvillä hylkyvaatteilla ja lumpun tuunaamisella eli räätälöinnillä ainakin kymmenen-kaksikymmentä vuotta ihan hyvin kirppariperiaatteella. Kaikenmaailman Seppälät ja Vero Modat heittävät nykyään ne vaatteet kaatikselle, jotka eivät käy kaupaksi. Järkyttävää tuhlausta!

Jotain asioita ei valitettavasti voida lakata myymästä. Esimerkiksi elektroniikka on sellaista, että se vanhenee käsiin, vaikka se säilyisi ehjänä. Yli 10 vuotta vanhalla tietokoneella ei tee enää muuta kuin korkeintaan selaa nettiä takkuillen, kirjoittaa wordilla ja lukee sähköpostia, nykynettisivut ovat jo niin raskaat että alle gigahertsin tehoisella koneella ei oikein jaksa JLF:ää raskaammat sivut enää pyöriä. Jollain 386:lla ei teekään enää muuta kuin pelaa vanhoja dossipelejä, paitsi jos tykkää käyttää nettiselaimena linksiä ja sähköpostiohjelmana pineä.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

No niin, mukana ollaan taas. Pahoittelut vastauksen odottamisesta.




> Minulla taas vastaavat tulokset pistää kysymään miten laskuri on tehty. Lentoliikenteen päästöihin on perusteltua käyttää kerrointa johtuen hiilidioksidin suuremmasta vaikutuksesta yläilmakehässä. Ongelma on vaan siinä että käytetty kerroin on laskurista riippuen mitä tahansa väliltä 1 - 4.


Monesti vaikuttaa siltä, että tällaisissa ei ole kertointa ollenkaan, vaikka Finaviakin mainitsee tuon (alustavasti) x2:n sivuillaan. Asiasta ei ole tai ei ole julkistettu paljonkaan tutkimustietoa, mutta tuon kahden kertoimen lisäksi on mainittu nelinkertainen vaikutus, muistaakseni myös kansainvälisen siviili-ilmailujärjestön (ICAO) sivuilla. Ihan tässä hiljattain julkistettiin tutkimus koskien myös vesihöyryn kasvanutta määrää stroposfäärin yläosissa ja sitä, että silläkin on vaikutusta ilmastoon. Tästä vaikutuksesta ei tosin vielä tiedetä tarkkaan.




> En oikein pidä noista laskureista tämän tapaisista syistä, päästölaskenta ihan oikeasti on parhaalla tahdollakin vaikeaa.


En itsekään ole vielä kuullut laskurista, johon oikeasti voisi luottaa, mutta laskureista pystyn päättelemään, mistä itse voin vähentää. Nämähän ovat niitä samoja asioita, joista kuukausia sitten keskustelimme säästölamppukeskustelussa, eli vaikka oma kulutus onkin säälittävän pientä luokkaa maailman mittakaavassa, ja että pienen ihmisen on turha yksin yrittää vaikuttaa tällaisiin asioihin, olen itse katsonut parhaakseni tehdä niitä vähennyksiä ja toimenpiteitä, joita pystyn ja jotka koen itse tulevaisuuden kannalta parhaaksi.

Kulutustottumuksia on yllättävän helppo muuttaa ja metakognitiokin tuntuu seuraavan hyvin mukana valintojen muuttuessa. Meillä kaikillahan on tässä elämän aikana muuttunut aika rajustikin erilaisten tehtävien tekeminen. Etenkin viimeiset vuosikymmenet on ollut näyttävä tulikoe ihmisen metakognitiolle: 50-luvulla tuli televisio, sitten videonauhuri, videopelit, tietokone, kännykkä, älypuhelin... Ties mitä seuraavaksi. Nyt tuntuu olevan vielä tekninen kiihdytys päällä. Kuitenkin olemme kaikki sopeutuneet uusiin asioihin.

Itse olen jo luopunut televisiosta ja likipitäen kännykästäkin, muuttanut rajusti tietoteknistä käyttäytymistäni (joka olikin jäänne koti-PC:n alkuajoilta) sekä pidättäytynyt monista houkutteista. En ole myöskään lentänyt enää vuosiin ja tuskin tulen Euroopan sisällä enää lentämäänkään. Kaikki tietoisesti tehtyjä valintoja, ja nykymaailman "ryhmäpaineesta" huolimatta onnistunut mielestäni ihan yhtä hyvin kuin edellä mainitussa passiivisessa oppimisessa. Tähän helppouteen vaikuttaa muutamat seikat, kuten onnistumisen ja vapauden tunne, mutta myös ymmärrys siitä, että ei kaikki asiat ole ennenkään niin helposti tulleet, joten voin minäkin nähdä joskus vaivaa. Lisäksi on hyvä tietää, että nämä valinnat, joita olen nyt tehnyt, saattavat olla jo vaikkapa 30 vuoden päästä pakollisia.

Ja _ultrix_ puhuu asiaa, mutta itse vielä puuttuisin tuohon tietotekniikkaan niin paljon kuin se on mahdollista. Olen elämäni aikana ostanut ainoastaan yhden kerran tietokoneen uutena ja se oli nyt menneenä syksynä, kun tarvitsin kannettavaa jatkuvan muuton ja tilapäisten asumusten kanssa. Laitteistopäivityksillä, oikeilla ohjelmistoilla ja sopivilla käyttöjärjestelmillä saa ihmeitä aikaan. Itse en ole yllätyksekseni tarvinnut Windowsia kotona enää yli kahteen vuoteen laisinkaan, vaikka työskentelen tietotekniikan alalla ja luulisi yhteensopivuusongelmien tulevan joskus vastaan.

----------


## Samppa

> Olen elämäni aikana ostanut ainoastaan yhden kerran tietokoneen uutena ja se oli nyt menneenä syksynä, kun tarvitsin kannettavaa jatkuvan muuton ja tilapäisten asumusten kanssa. Laitteistopäivityksillä, oikeilla ohjelmistoilla ja sopivilla käyttöjärjestelmillä saa ihmeitä aikaan. Itse en ole yllätyksekseni tarvinnut Windowsia kotona enää yli kahteen vuoteen laisinkaan, vaikka työskentelen tietotekniikan alalla ja luulisi yhteensopivuusongelmien tulevan joskus vastaan.


*työskentelen tietotekniikan alalla.*
Näin tietotekniikkamaallikkona ehkäpä selitys edellä mainittuun onnistumiseen on juuri tuo. Älkää vetäkö palkokasveja nenään.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> *työskentelen tietotekniikan alalla.*
> Näin tietotekniikkamaallikkona ehkäpä selitys edellä mainittuun onnistumiseen on juuri tuo. Älkää vetäkö palkokasveja nenään.


Ymmärrän, mitä tarkoitat.
Kuitenkin selitän asiaa sillä, että alalla käytettyjen erilaisten ohjelmistojen ja tiedostojen määrä saattaa olla suunnaton. Siitä huolimatta olen onnistunut integroimaan kotini sekä työhön että arkeen eri käyttöjärjestelmästä huolimatta. Tarkoitan siis, että koska käsiteltäviä asioita on pahimmillaan monta kymmentäkin kertaa enemmän kuin "maallikoilla", kasvaa myös mahdollisten yhteensopivuuserojen riski moninkertaisesti.

Myös peruskäyttäjien on nykyään helppo luopua Windowsista. Kotikoneissa käytettävät ohjelmat on jo jotakuinkin täysin korvattavissa avoimilla ohjelmilla, ja esimerkiksi Ubuntun käyttäjillä tuskin on yhteensopivuusongelmia. Kyseinen käyttöjärjestelmä on myös hyvin helppokäyttöinen.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Ympäristöasioita tämäkin sivuaa.

Antti Heikkilän painavaa sanaa ravinnosta hänen blogistaan.
Linkistä http://www.anttiheikkila.com/index.php?id=2&art=166 löytyy toimivat lähdeviitelinkit ja kommentit, mutta teksti tässä suoraan luettavissa:

Kirjoitettu 12.3.2010
VEGANISMI USKONTO VALTAA KOULUT

Poliitikot päättivät, että penskat saavat yhden kasvisruokapäivän viikossa koulussa. Niin voimakas on vihreä uskonto tässä maassa, että päätökset menevät järjen tuolle puolelle. Mikään tieteellinen tosiasia ei puolusta kasvisruokaa, joten todellakin, päätös perustuu uskomuksiin. Vihreän liikkeen pääuskonto on kasvisruoka. Liike haluaa hävittää kaiken eläinperäisen ravinnon tästä maasta. Vihreä puolue on irtaantunut todellisuudesta ja elämän realiteetista, minkä jokainen voi todeta kun puolueen puheenjohtaja avaa suunsa mediassa.

Käsitys kasvisravinnosta vaihtelee. Äärilaitana ovat vegaanit, jotka kieltävät kaiken eläinten hyväksikäytön. He käytävät nahkakenkien sijaan mieluummin muovisia. Sitten on niitä, jotka syövät juustoa ja munia, mutta eivät mitään tapettua. On myös sellaisia, jotka pitävät itseään kasvissyöjinä, kun eivät syö lihaa, mutta kana ja kala menee. Joten missä raja sitten kulkee, ei ole selvinnyt minulle.

Täydellinen kieltäytymien eläinperäisestä ei oikein kanna loogisesti. Vegaanien mielestä kasvit eivät kuulu elämään, joten niitä voi tappaa rauhassa syömällä. Ontuvan logiikan takia veganismi on uskonto, jonka alkulähteet sijoittuvat kaukoitään. Ääri-buddhalainen varoo astumasta muurahaisen päälle ja asettelee askeleensa kaikkia pieneliötä väistellen.

Kun päätös kasvisateriasta pohjautuu uskontoon, on se mielestäni perustuslain vastainen. Miten voidaan pakottaa kaikki koululaiset noudattamaan jonkun uskonnon dieettisääntöä?

www.finlex.fi

Kolmelle suurelle uskonnolle kristinuskolle, juutalaisuudelle ja islamille on yhteistä lihansyönti. Siis näiden kolmen uskonnon mukaan lihansyönti ei ole synti, vaan Jumalan antama lahja, josta kullakin on omat erityiset sääntönsä.

Esimerkiksi juutalaisuuden ruokasäännökset perustuvat paljolti Mooseksen lakeihin. Ne ovat yksityiskohtaisia ja tiettävästi vanhimpia dieettisääntöjä maailmassa. Profeetta Jesajalta löytyy (Jesaja 25:6) upea lause Jumalan pidoista:

"Ja Herra Sebaot laittaa kaikille kansoille tällä vuorella pidot rasvasta, pidot voimaviinistä, ydinrasvasta, puhtaasta voimaviinistä".
Onko teistä kukaan maistanut uunissa kypsytettyä ydinrasvaa (luista). Se on jumalallisen herkullista. Vähärasvaisuus on Raamatun mukaan syntiä.

Jos sitten mennään Uuden Testamentin puolelle, jossa Paavali kirjoittaa korinttolaisille ( I Kor 10: 23  33):

"Syökää kaikkea, mitä lihakaupoissa on tarjolla, tekemättä kysymyksiä omantunnonsyistä. Herran on maa ja kaikki mitä siinä on. Jos joku, joka ei usko, kutsuu teidät luokseen ja te otatte kutsun vastaan, älkää omantunnonsyistä kyselkö, vaan syökää kaikkea mitä teille tarjotaan."

Paavali vapautti kristikansan juutalaisten tiukoista dieettisäännöistä. Korinttolaiskirjeessä on kauniisti sanottu, ettei pidä painostaa muita omilla uskomuksilla, mikä vihreältä fasismilta on ajat sitten unohtunut.

Islamiin, kuten juutalaisuuteen, kuuluu sianlihan syöntikielto, mutta muut eläimet kuuluvat osana traditioon. Islamin säännöt määräävät, miten eläin teurastetaan. Halal -liha on keskeinen islamilaisessa traditiossa. Ranskan valtio hermostui, kun maan muslimit perustivat oman purilaisketjun, jonka perusraaka-aineena oli halal -liha. Fransmanneille amerikkalainen mäkkäri on kristillistä demokratiaa, mutta islamin halal ei kuulu ranskalaisuuteen, joten maan hallitus toimi kuten Suomen vihreät eli kyykytti muut oman erinomaisuutensa korostamiseksi.

Jokainen voi protestoida kouluruokailun säännöksiä vastaan vedoten uskontoon. Niin kristityt, juutalaiset kuin muslimit voivat vaatia lihaa kouluun, koska se kuuluu oleellisena osana jokaiseen näistä uskonnoista. Luulisin Suomen kansan enemmistön luottavan Raamatun sanaan, joten siinä valossa kasvisruokapäätös sortaa enemmistön uskonnollisia tunteita.

Sitten hieman tieteen puolelle eli siitä, kuinka terveellistä tuo kasvisravinto á la veganismi oikein on.

Kasvavien lasten tulisi saada kaikki rakennusaineet ravinnosta. Lapsi tarvitsee muun muassa proteiinia 1-2 g painokiloa kohden. Liha on täydellinen proteiinin lähde. Kasvissyöjä sitä vastoin joutuu rakentamaan proteiiniannoksensa useammasta eri lajista. Koululaisten kasviskuppi ei pysty takaamaan riittävää proteiinin saantia. Jo yksinomaan tästä syystä on suorastaan rikollista pakottaa lapset pelkkään kasvisravintoon.

Kasvisyöjälapset jäävät usein kasvussa jälkeen verrattuna lihaa syöviin. Kasvissyöjillä tavataan tavallisesti puutosta proteiineista, sinkistä, raudasta, kuparista, kalkista, D-vitamiinista, B12-vitamiinista ja A-vitamiinista

Kasvit eivät ole lainkaan ongelmattomia ravinnonlähteitä. Kasvit kehittävät haitallisia aineyhdistelmiä puolustautuakseen niitä syöviä eläimiä kohtaan. Ihminen on biologisesti ja geeniperimältään esi-isiensä kaltainen ja siten mukautunut eläinperäiseen ravintoon. Monia vitamiineja ja rasvoja saa vain eläinperäisestä ravinnosta.

Muutamia esimerkkejä kasvien aiheuttamista haitoista. Vehnä, ruis kaura, ohra ja todennäköisesti maissi aiheuttavat keliakiaa.

archinte.ama-assn.org

Keliakia on täysin alidiagnostisoitu. Lisäksi vain osa viljojen aiheuttamista haitoista tulee esille testeissä. Huomattavan suuri joukko ihmisiä on herkistynyt viljoille tietämättään ja kärsivät mitä moninaisista vaivoista. Viljat on yhdistetty noin 200 eri sairauteen skitsofreniasta syöpään. Viljojen proteiinit muistuttavat ihmisen vastaavia ja joutuessaan elimistöön viljat sekoittavat immuunijärjestelmän aikaansaaden eri autoimmuunisairauksia. Nuorilla viljat aiheuttavat mielialan vaihetuilta ja ylipainoa. Akne on yksi viljojen aiheuttama oire. Kokemukseni mukaan viljaherkkyys on hyvin yleinen. Pelkällä viljojen poisjättämisellä monen elämä on muuttunut ratkaisevasti parempaan suuntaan.

Lektiini on viljoissa, eteenkin vehnässä, esiintyvä yhdiste. (WGA wheat germ agglutin). Lektiiniä pidetään keskeisenä syynä vehnän aiheuttamiin eri sairauksiin. Vehnän jalostusasteen noustessa ovat myös sen lektiinipitoisuudet kasvaneet. Paradoksaalisti terveenä pidetyssä kokojyvävehnässä lektiinipitoisuudet ovat erityisen korkeat.

Lektiini on pienimolekyylinen glykoproteiini, joka voi suoraan vaurioittaa eri kudoksia ilman, että immuunijärjestelmän tarvitsee reagoida. Lektiini aiheuttaa kudoksissa tulehdusta ja kertyy elimistöön sillä se ei hajoa. Juuri lektiiniä pidetään syynä kroonisten tulehduk-sellisten ja degeneratiivisten tautien lisääntymiseen teollistuneissa maissa. Lektiini läpäisee veriaivoesteen, ja kuka tietää mitä kaikkea se saa aikaan aivoissa.

www.greenmedinfo.com

Lektiini tuhoaa kateenkorvaa, joka on oleellisen tärkeä elin immuniteetin kehittymisen kannalta. Lektiini vaikuttaa haitallisesti myös hormoneihin.

Lektiini lisää insuliinin eritystä ja aiheuttaa leptiini-nimisen hormonin resistenssiä, mikä on keskeisimpiä syitä ylipainoon. Lektiinit lisäävät veritulppariskiä ja myös aiheuttavat immuunijärjestelmän häiriöitä.

Kasvit kehittävät mitä moninaisempia aineita syöjiä vastaan. Englanninkielinen nimi näille yhdisteille on anti-nutrient compounds, jolle en keksi suomalaista vastinetta. Mutta Suomessahan viljat ovat pyhä asia, joten haitoista ei puhuta, eikä sanojakaan siksi ole olemassa. Viljoissa löytyy myös alfa-amylaasi-inhibiittori-niminen yhdiste, joka aiheuttaa herkistymistä ja allergisia reaktioita. Samoja aineita on löydetty myös perunasta. Ihmisen elimistö on täysin avuton lektiinien suhteen. Ne leviävät kaikkialle elimistöön.

Viljojen proteiinit voivat aiheuttaa edellisen lisäksi Addisonin tautia, astmaa, paksunsuolen tulehdusta, Chronin tautia, kilpirauhasen autoimmuunitulehdusta, hammaskiilteen vauriota, epilepsiaa, maksavaurioita ja reumaa, I-tyypin diabetesta, munuaisvauriota, hiivan aiheuttamia suutulehduksia ja MS-tautia. Dermatitis herpetiformis johtuu usein viljoista.

Nykyisin viljat on yhdistetty alati lisääntyvään lapsettomuusongelmaan:

consults.blogs.nytimes.com

Toinen syy lapsettomuuteen on D-vitamiinin puute.

www.eurekalert.org

Ja sitten taas sitä terveellistä kokojyväviljaa kaikille!

Soija on kasvisyöjille keskeinen kasvimaailman ihme. Soija on vegaaniuskonnon pyhä öylätti. Soijan haitoista voisi kirjoittaa kirjan, joten tässä yhteydessä vain muutamia huomioita. Oheisena linkki, joka valottaa asiaa

www.soyonlineservice.co.nz

Sitten laajempi esitys koko soijabisneksen pimeistä puolista:

"Behind the Bean: The Heroes and Charlatans of the Natural and Organic Soy Foods Industry," www.cornucopia.org (pdf)

Jos sitten jatketaan lapsettomuusteemalla, niin soija aiheuttaa poikalasten infertiliteettiä.

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov

Soija aiheuttaa myös paljon samoja ongelmia kuin viljat. Tavanomaisin on kilpirauhasen vajaatoiminta.

Kasviöljyt sinänsä on myös laaja aihe. Ne sisältävät pääasiassa tulehdusta aiheuttavaa omega-6-rasvoja, jotka ovat hyvin ongelmallisia runsaasti nautittuina. THL:n virallinen dogmi on, että nämä rasvat ovat terveellisiä. Turussa on meneillään ns. Strip tutkimus, jossa lapset ovat koekaniinin asemassa. Heille syötetään näit omega-6-rasvoja, joiden kuvitellaan sitten joskus vähentävän sydäntauteja. Kun on pakkomielle yhden asian suhteen, muut seikat jätetään vaille huomiota. Palaan aiheeseen myöhemmin, mutta omega-6-rasvat on yhdistetty itsemurhiin.

www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov

Samat rasvat aiheuttavat myös masennusta. Ei ole ihme että niin monella on pää sekaisin.

www.psychosomaticmedicine.org

On valitettavaa, että tietämys ravinnosta tässä maassa on jäänyt tuonne 50-luvun teorioiden tasolle, ja tilanne näyttää vain pahenevan. Vihreä puolue uhkaa uudella uskonnollaan koko maan järkevää ruokatuotantoa. Jos eettisyyttä ajatellaan, ohessa yksi linkki kestävän kehityksen karjataloudesta

www.sustainabletable.org

Jos luontoa täytyy suojella, niin sitten pitäisi kieltää soijan viljely sillä tällä hetkellä soijabisnes tuhoaa sademetsiä enemmän kuin mikään muu ihmisen toimenpide. Kaiken lisäksi GM-soija on vallannut kaiken viljelyalan.

Muu maailma menee kohisten Suomen ohi näissä ravintoasioissa. 2012 pitäisi tulla uusi ruokakuppi jokaiselle. Valitettavasti se on aikansa elänyt sillä muualla on ymmärretty, kuinka yksilöllistä ravintoasiat todellisuudessa ovat.

news.bbc.co.uk

----------


## hmikko

> Antti Heikkilän painavaa sanaa ravinnosta hänen blogistaan.


Miten nyt kukanenkin määrittelee 'painavan'. Tyylipuhdasta satunnaismölinää oli tuo, sanoisin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:08 ----------




> Jos sitten jatketaan lapsettomuusteemalla, niin soija aiheuttaa poikalasten infertiliteettiä.
> 
> www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


Hohhoijaa, tieteellinen lukutaito kunniaan. Linkki johtaa Yhdysvaltain National Institutes of Healthin (NIH, sikäläinen massiivinen liittovaltion lääketieteen tutkimulaitos ja tutkimuksen rahoitusorganisaatio) National Center for Biotechnology Informationin (NCBI) etusivulle. NCBI pyörittää mm. sekvenssitietokantoja ja lääketieteen alan suurinta bibliografista tietokantaa Medline/PubMed:ia, jossa on tiedot suunnilleen kaikista lääketieteen alan ja siihen liittyvien biotieteiden julkaisuista. Siitä vaan lapsettomuustietoa etsimään. Tuo ei siis ole mikään lähdeviittaus yhtään mihinkään, eikä näytä edes siltä, että täydellisempi linkki olisi jäänyt vajaaksi vahingossa, kun mölinässä ei mainita mitään spesifistä tutkimusta aiheesta. Sama linkki on annettu toiseen kertaan jonkun eri aiheen yhteydessä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:22 ----------




> Karjalainen kertoo tänään *1.4.*, että 
> Vapo ryhtyy tekemään liikenteen biopolttoainetta turpeesta


Kohta on vuosi kulunut, miten mahtoi käydä tuon hankkeen? Maalaisjärjellä ajatellen homman täytyy olla hiilitaseen kannalta katastrofaalinen, jos suosta nostetaan kahden metrin kerros turvetta ja sen jälkeen metsitetään. Metsän kasvu kestää kymmeniä vuosia eikä se taida täysikasvuisenakaan sitoa samaa hiilimäärää kuin nostettu turve. Mutta mitäpä tuon on väliä, jos EU:lta on saatu semmoinen rätinki, että turve on uusiutuva biopolttoaine. Eläköön päästökauppa... 

Jutussa mainittua Fischer-Tropsch -prosessin energiatehokkuutta onnistuttiin samoihin aikoihin vuosi sitten ilmestyneen julkaisun mukaan parantamaan ainakin labraolosuhteissa oleellisesti. Saapi nähdä mistä kaikista materiaaleista dieseliä tehdään lähitulevaisuudessa. Kaukana ei liene se raja, että esimerkiksi kivihiili on taloudellisempi lähde kuin kanadalainen öljyhiekka.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Miten nyt kukanenkin määrittelee 'painavan'. Tyylipuhdasta satunnaismölinää oli tuo, sanoisin.
> Hohhoijaa, tieteellinen lukutaito kunniaan. Linkki johtaa Yhdysvaltain National Institutes of Healthin (NIH, sikäläinen massiivinen liittovaltion lääketieteen tutkimulaitos ja tutkimuksen rahoitusorganisaatio) National Center for Biotechnology Informationin (NCBI) etusivulle.


Siinähän se lukee viestini kärkeen, että 
"Linkistä http://www.anttiheikkila.com/index.php?id=2&art=166 löytyy toimivat lähdeviitelinkit ja kommentit, mutta teksti tässä suoraan luettavissa."

Ja ennenkuin tuomitsee satunnaismölinäksi, kannattaa tutustua kirjoittajaan tarkemmin.  :Wink: 

Yleisesti pohdittavaa:
-Miten voit olla varma oman tietosi oikeellisuudesta?
-Virallinen totuus ei tarkoita, että se on oikea totuus, vaan se totuus, joka palvelee valtaapitäviä ja heidän taustatukijoitaan parhaiten. Historiastahan tämän asian tunnemme.

"Ilmastonmuutoksesta" mietittävää:
http://ilmastohuijaus.blogspot.com/

Muuten omituisella pohjalla on Suomen Hallituksen ilmastotietämys. Ilmastopoliittisena asiantuntijana luulisi olevan joku tai useampi pitkän kokemuksen omaava alan asiantuntija, mutta tehtävässä onkin Oras Tynkkynen, joka ei ole edes pääaineenaan asiaa opiskellut, vaan gradunsa aihe on lihavien representaatio tv-sarjoissa!

No, suhteillahan pääsee mihin vain, vaikka virallista pätevyyttä ei olisikaan. Myös liikennesuunnitteluhommiin.  :Wink: 

Aiempaan viestiini tässä ketjussa sopii jatkoksi tämä Aarno Laitisen kirjoitus, joka on varsin osuva:

Ruokaterroria
Lauantai 13.2.2010 klo 04.15

Kun vihreiden eduskuntaryhmä kutsutaan yritys- tai järjestövierailulle, isännille lähtee pitkä sähköposti, jossa sihteeri kertoo kansanedustajien ruokarajoitteet. Vain kaksi suostuu syömään kaikkea, lihaakin.

Vihreiden tyttöset eivät syö lihaa, osa heistä ei syö kalaa. Muutamalle silakka on myrkkyä, koska siinä on dioksiinia. Vilja ja juureksetkaan eivät ole heille itsestäänselvyys, sillä osa ei kelpuuta perunaa, valkoista riisiä tai maissia.

Jotkut ovat allergisia kurkulle, tomaatille, paprikalle, kaalille, sienille. Lista lyheni jonkun verran, kun Heidi Hautala ja Satu Hassi veivät ruokarajoitteensa Brysseliin, mutta tällaisenakin vihreiden ryhmä on hankala vieras isännille ja kokeille, kun 14 kansanedustajalle pitää valmistaa lähes yhtä monta erilaista ateriaa.

Ruokaniuhotus on vihreiden uskonto, johon muutkin halutaan pakottaa. Nyt Helsingin vihreät ovat aloittaneet kaupunginhallituksessa taistelun liharuokia vastaan ja vaativat kouluihin pakollisia vihannesruokapäiviä. Siis pakkoruotsin lisäksi pakkokasviksetKouluissahan on jo nykyisin kasvisvaihtoehto, mutta se ei heille riitä. Kaupunginhallituksessa vihreät ajoivat läpi pakkokasvispäivän. Vain kaksi kaupunginhallituksen jäsentä, Sirpa Asko-Seljavaara (kok) ja Arto Bryggare (sd) uskalsivat vastustaa. Lääketieteen professori Asko-Seljavaara ja entinen huippu-urheilija Bryggare ovat asiantuntijoita ruoka-asioissa, sillä he ymmärtävät, että liha ja kala ovat nuorelle ihmiselle tärkeitä rakennusaineita. Mutta uskontoja vastaan on mahdotonta taistella.

Vihreillä on merkittävä esikuva historiassa. Adolf Hitler pani 1930-luvulla Saksan kansan kasvisdieetille. Koko maassa oli pakollinen kasvispäivä. Sen tarkoitus oli kerätä rahaa Saksan asevarusteluun.

Kun Hitlerin hovissa oli kasvispäivät, natsijohtajat Göring, Himmler, Speer ja muutamat muut jäivät silloin pois lounailta ja päivällisiltä.

Vaikka Hitlerillä oli parhaat kasviskokit, jotkut vegaaninatsit toivat omat raaka-aineensa ja kokkinsa kylään tullessaan. Hitlerhän ei tyytynyt Mannerheimin 75-vuotispäivilläkään syömään isännän tarjoamaa ruokaa, vaan hänellä oli oma kasviskokki mukanaanHitlerin esimerkkiä mukaillen vihreät vastustavat lihan syöntiä sen aiheuttaman hiilijalanjäljen vuoksi. Heidän laskutaitonsa ei riitä sen arviointiin, millainen hiilijalanjälki on niillä vihanneksilla, jotka tuodaan Espanjasta lentokoneella tai niillä tomaateilla, jotka kasvavat Närpiössä 30 asteen pakkasella 30-asteisissa kasvihuoneissa.

Huvittavaa on sekin, että Helsingillä on ravintoasiantuntijoita, mutta nyt kaupunginhallituksen vihreät, naiset ja kaikkien asioiden niuhottajaämmä Osku Pajamäki (sd) ryhtyvät kasviskiihkossaan laatimaan koululasten ruokalistaa.

Hammaslääkärini kertoi huomanneensa vegaanityttösten hampaissa muutoksia, jotka viittaavat siihen, että 40 vuoden iässä heillä ei ole kunnon kalustoa. Allergiat ja anoreksiat leviävät, kun ihmisen taimet höynäytetään syömään yksipuolista ruokaa.

Animalia tuskin sallisi moisen dieetin kokeilua Korkeasaaren eläintarhassa. Lapsista tehdään vihreän ruokaterrorismin koekaniineja.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Ei itseasiassa huvita yhtään ruveta kommentoimaan enää edellä kirjotettuja, varsinkin kun mentiin uskontoihin ja vakaumuksiin eli täysin ohi ketjun otsikon.

Mutta tasan kaksi lusikkaa aion tähän kasvissoppaan nyt kuitenkin tunkea.


Ai aiheuttaa soija lapsettomuutta? No, kerrohan tuo yli miljardille kiinalaiselle. Taitaa olla aika monessa maakunnassa pääasiallinen proteiininlähde.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6180753.stm. Toivottavasti englanti taipuu.

Muuta kai ei enää tarvitsekaan kirjoittaa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Ei itseasiassa huvita yhtään ruveta kommentoimaan enää edellä kirjotettuja, varsinkin kun mentiin uskontoihin ja vakaumuksiin eli täysin ohi ketjun otsikon.
> 
> Mutta tasan kaksi lusikkaa aion tähän kasvissoppaan nyt kuitenkin tunkea.
> 
> 
> Ai aiheuttaa soija lapsettomuutta? No, kerrohan tuo yli miljardille kiinalaiselle. Taitaa olla aika monessa maakunnassa pääasiallinen proteiininlähde.http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/6180753.stm. Toivottavasti englanti taipuu.
> 
> Muuta kai ei enää tarvitsekaan kirjoittaa.


Vastaanpa edelleenkin:

-Miten voit olla varma oman tietosi oikeellisuudesta?
-Virallinen totuus (se mitä valtamedia mm. BBC toitottaa) ei tarkoita, että se on OIKEA TOTUUS, vaan se totuus, joka palvelee valtaapitäviä ja heidän taustatukijoitaan parhaiten. Eikö vain?

Kannattaa pitää aina ajatus mukana mitä tahansa lukiessaan, eikä hyväksyä naiivisti kaikkea suoraan vaan pureskelee ensin. Eli ei kannata heti oikeana totuutena hyväksyä mutta ei myöskään torjua ajattelematta voisiko tämä juttu olla mahdollista.

----------


## hmikko

> Siinähän se lukee viestini kärkeen, että 
> "Linkistä http://www.anttiheikkila.com/index.php?id=2&art=166 löytyy toimivat lähdeviitelinkit ja kommentit, mutta teksti tässä suoraan luettavissa."


Ok, linkit tosiaan tuolla alkuperäisellä sivulla johtavan tiettyjen artikkelien abstrakteihin. Perun pahat puheeni. Julkaisut vaikuttavat yhtäkkiä katsoen aivan päteviltä, tosin tuo ensinnä mainittu soijaa koskeva juttu on yksittäinen apinoilla tehty kliininen koe vuodelta 2002. Sikäli kun ymmärsin abstraktin oikein, kokeessa oli kolmetoista paria marmosettiapinoita. Abstrakti päättyy tekijöiden toteamukseen, että soijamaidolla ruokittujen vastasyntyneiden urosapinoiden veren testosteronitasot ovat merkittävästi alemmat kuin lehmänmaidolla ruokittujen ja että tekijät olettavat, että näin voi käydä myös ihmisvauvoille ja että asiaa pitäisi tutkia. Tästä on vielä melkoinen matka Heikkilän väittämään, että "soija aiheuttaa poikalasten infertiliteettiä". Koko tutkimuksessa ei edes yritetty mitata hedelmöityskykyä. En tunne vastasyntyneiden hoitoa Suomessa sen paremmin, mutta en usko, että soijamaitoa kovin laajoille vastasyntyneiden vauvojen joukoille täällä syötetään.

Heikkilä syyttää veganismia uskonnoksi ja heti perään lataa Raamatun ja Koraanin ravintosuosituksia. Mitä ihmeen auktoriteetteja ne ovat?

En taida tietää nykyteinien sielunelämästä juuri mitään, mutta veikkaan silti, että yltiöpäistä veganismia paljon isompia ravitsemusongelmia ovat pitkälle teollisesti prosessoitu ruoka, tolkuton sokerimäärä ja tuoreen ruuan puute. Yksi kasvisruokapäivä viikossa koulussa ei takuulla heilauta nuorison terveyttä sinne eikä tänne. Suomalaisen koulukeittiön tuntien se tarkoittaa samaa puolivalmistemössöä kuin muinakin päivinä, mutta ilman kouluruassa muuten esiintyviä lihaa muistuttavia jalosteita (joita melkein kaikki syövät kotona kumminkin).

No se tästä. Loppukaneettina sanottakoon, että en ole kasvissyöjä enkä Vihreiden jäsen (olen joskus äänestänyt heidän ehdokkaitaan). Yhdyn useankin ilmastotieteilijän esittämään kantaan, että globaalin ilmaston pitkän aikavälin laskennallinen mallintaminen on mahdotonta. Ilmasto on epäilemättä muuttumassa ja ihmisellä on siinä joku osuus, mutta en ole hiilidioksidin keskeisyydestä ollenkaan vakuuttunut.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kannattaa pitää aina ajatus mukana mitä tahansa lukiessaan, eikä hyväksyä naiivisti kaikkea suoraan vaan pureskelee ensin.


Jos olisit itse pitänyt ajatukset tässä mukana, olisit huomannut lopussa mainitun muna-kana-ongelman. Alkuperäinen lähde, Southamptonin yliopiston tutkimus koski nimittäin tutkimustulosta, jonka mukaan ne, joilla on lapsena korkea ÄO, valitsevat kasvisruoan muita todennäköisemmin.  :Smile: 

En nyt löytänyt uusinta uutista asiasta. Siitä oli muistaakseni viime vuonna tehty jatkotutkimus, mutten uskalla muistella sitä sen enempää.

Siis ihan ylipäätänsä on älytöntä ruveta sanomaan ihmiselle, että _kasvikset on pahasta_. Yksi älyttömimpiä asioita, jonka koskaan olen lukenut. Ihiminen on ollut alunperin kasvissyöjä ja ajan kuluessa tullut sekasyöjäksi, ensin haaskalla, sitten riistalla. Mutta joillain alueella riistasta on ollut pulaa, jolloin on tyydytty siihen, mitä luonto kulloinkin tarjoaa. Ihmisen hampaat ei ole mitkään raateluhampaat, eikä ne lihaan  tahdo oikein muutenkaan purra. Lähes kaikki ihmisapinalajit muutenkin ovat pääasiassa kasvis- ja hyönteinssyöjiä eikä ihminen ole niin kauas puusta pudonnut.

Väittäisin myös, että teollinen lihakarja eroaa paljon siitä, mikä ihmisen ravintoa on aiempien vuosisatojen aikana ollut. Karja on täysin ihmisen jalostamaa ja alkuperä on jo kaukana siitä, mitä ihminen tänä päivänä poskeensa pistää. Ja lihateollisuushan ei ole yhtään kyseenalaista?  :Very Happy: 
Ei siis löydy perusteita lihansyönnillekään, joten eiköhän meidän ole aika nakata ruokailuvälineet menemään ja ryhtyä paastoamaan niin kauaksi aikaa, kunnes kuolo korjaa. Nykyään kuitenkin kaikki suuhunpantava on todistettu jo myrkyksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:01 ----------




> Heikkilä syyttää veganismia uskonnoksi ja heti perään lataa Raamatun ja Koraanin ravintosuosituksia. Mitä ihmeen auktoriteetteja ne ovat?


Jos tuollaista kuunnellaan, niin ehkä hindulaisuuttakin sitten kuunneltaisiin. Heti joku hyväuskoisten ryhmä lähtisi vapauttamaan lehmät laitumilta.  :Laughing:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jos olisit itse pitänyt ajatukset tässä mukana, olisit huomannut lopussa mainitun muna-kana-ongelman. Alkuperäinen lähde, Southamptonin yliopiston tutkimus koski nimittäin tutkimustulosta, jonka mukaan ne, joilla on lapsena korkea ÄO, valitsevat kasvisruoan muita todennäköisemmin.


Tutkimuksiahan on tehty kaikenlaisia. Joka lähtöön löytynee sopiva tutkimus perusteeksi. Ja siihen vielä lisäksi se tutkimusten tulkitseminen. Millaisistä lähtötiedoista tutkimus on tehty? Ovatko ne päteviä? Ja onko tutkimuksen tekijöillä tai tilaajalla ollut oman edun tavoittelu tai joku muu tarkoitushakuisuus mukana?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:18 ----------




> Heikkilä syyttää veganismia uskonnoksi ja heti perään lataa Raamatun ja Koraanin ravintosuosituksia. Mitä ihmeen auktoriteetteja ne ovat?


Arvasin, että joku tarttuu tähän.
Niissähän on jokapäiväiseen elämään paljon ohjeita, joilla ei ole tekemistä uskonnon kanssa laisinkaan. Ennemminkin koeteltua kansanviisautta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:25 ----------




> En taida tietää nykyteinien sielunelämästä juuri mitään, mutta veikkaan silti, että yltiöpäistä veganismia paljon isompia ravitsemusongelmia ovat pitkälle teollisesti prosessoitu ruoka, tolkuton sokerimäärä ja tuoreen ruuan puute. Yksi kasvisruokapäivä viikossa koulussa ei takuulla heilauta nuorison terveyttä sinne eikä tänne. Suomalaisen koulukeittiön tuntien se tarkoittaa samaa puolivalmistemössöä kuin muinakin päivinä, mutta ilman kouluruassa muuten esiintyviä lihaa muistuttavia jalosteita (joita melkein kaikki syövät kotona kumminkin).


Niin, monipuolisesti ja kohtuudella. Sitähän se Heikkiläkin yrittää selittää. Ja mikä lihottaa ja mikä ei.

Mutta sehän on se miettimisen paikka, onko järkevää pakottaa kaikki koululaiset pitämään kasvisruokapäivää, jos se on vain tietyn kuppikunnan ideologiaan kuuluva juttu, jonka hyödyllisyys on niin tai näin.

----------


## hmikko

> Arvasin, että joku tarttuu tähän.
> Niissähän on jokapäiväiseen elämään paljon ohjeita, joilla ei ole tekemistä uskonnon kanssa laisinkaan. Ennemminkin koeteltua kansanviisautta.


Mistä kukaan tietää, miten "koeteltua" mikään Raamatussa on? Se, että perinteitä on entisinä aikoina noudatettu, ei tarkoita, että siihen oli mitään järkisyytä. Vanhan testamentin eniten elämänohjeita sisältävissa kirjoissa on vaikka mitä kukkua, mm. ohje tappaa net ken tekevät töitä sapattina (olen tässä itsekin vaaravyöhykkeessä varttitunnin kuluttua).

Viittaus Raamattuun ja Koraaniin näyttää Heikkilän kirjoituksessa pahalta sen takia, että hän muuten nähtävästi pyrkii perustelemaan väitteensä tutkimustuloksilla. Ihminen on kyllä aivan ilmiselvästi fysiologialtaan sekaravinnon syöjä, joten lihansyönnin perustelemiseen ei tarvita mitään sen kummempaa mytologiaa.

Sinänsä olen kyllä oikeasti koetellusta tiedosta samaa mieltä. Ennen nykymuotoista rasvakouhotusta yleisesti tunnettu tosiseikka oli se, että ihminen lihoo sokeria ja jauhoista tehtyjä tuotteita syömällä. Siihen aikaan tosin tämä tieto taisi olla useammin painon tarkoituksellisen lisäämisen perusteena kuin laihduttamisen.

----------


## j-lu

> Aiempaan viestiini tässä ketjussa sopii jatkoksi tämä Aarno Laitisen kirjoitus, joka on varsin osuva:
> 
> ...


Loka ei petä koskaan. Tällä kertaa meni tosin yllättävän kauan ennen kuin pakinassa päästiin Hitleriin. Yleensä kun Loka kirjoittaa vihreistä, hän ennättää Hitleriin viimeistään toisessa kappaleessa.

----------


## hmikko

> Loka ei petä koskaan. Tällä kertaa meni tosin yllättävän kauan ennen kuin pakinassa päästiin Hitleriin. Yleensä kun Loka kirjoittaa vihreistä, hän ennättää Hitleriin viimeistään toisessa kappaleessa.


Jep, tää ketju alkaa olla off-topic -foorumillakin aika off-off-off-topic. Alkuperäinen otsikko viittaa voimakkaasti siihen, että pitäisi yrittää ymmärtää ja sanoa jotain ilmastomalleista, ja siihen ei taida monella olla kykyä tai intoa.

Mitenkähän saisi hiilidioksidikatastrofin Hitlerin syyksi... Aatulla oli sormensa pelissä Fischer-Tropsch -synteesin yleistymisessä, kun Saksan tarvitsi muuttaa hiilivarantonsa nestemäisiksi polttoaineiksi sotakoneistoa varten. Menetelmän moderni versio saattaa vielä koitua nykymaailman hiilitaseiden turmioksi, vrt. kommenttini edellä turvedieseliä koskien.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Loka ei petä koskaan. Tällä kertaa meni tosin yllättävän kauan ennen kuin pakinassa päästiin Hitleriin. Yleensä kun Loka kirjoittaa vihreistä, hän ennättää Hitleriin viimeistään toisessa kappaleessa.


Vihreitä on syytäkin arvostella. Niiden touhu on monesti hyvin kaukana järjellisyydestä.
Luonnehdintani vihreistä on suurelle rahalle itsensä uhrannut tuuliviiripuolue, joka on valmis mihin vain pysyäkseen vallassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:52 ----------




> Sinänsä olen kyllä oikeasti koetellusta tiedosta samaa mieltä. Ennen nykymuotoista rasvakouhotusta yleisesti tunnettu tosiseikka oli se, että ihminen lihoo sokeria ja jauhoista tehtyjä tuotteita syömällä. Siihen aikaan tosin tämä tieto taisi olla useammin painon tarkoituksellisen lisäämisen perusteena kuin laihduttamisen.


Noista rasvajutuista sopivasti puhutaankin Heikkilän aiemmissa kirjoituksissa.
http://www.anttiheikkila.com/index.php?id=2&art=164
http://www.anttiheikkila.com/index.php?id=2&art=165
http://www.anttiheikkila.com/index.php?id=2&art=163

----------


## Kaid

> Mutta sehän on se miettimisen paikka, onko järkevää pakottaa kaikki koululaiset pitämään kasvisruokapäivää, jos se on vain tietyn kuppikunnan ideologiaan kuuluva juttu, jonka hyödyllisyys on niin tai näin.


Tämä on vaivannut minua koulujen kasvisruokakeskustelussa yleisemminkin: millainen kasvisruoka*päivä* on päivä, jolloin ihminen syö lounaaksi kasvisruokaa (pakotettuna), mutta on niin halutessaan vapaa syömään päivän muilla aterioilla lihaa? Vaikka kasvissyönnillä olisikin haitallisia terveysvaikutuksia, yksi kasvisluonas viikossa tuskin pilaa kenenkään terveyttä.

Ajatuksen tiettyyn ruokaan pakottamisesta voi asettaa myös toisin päin. Ainakin itse ollessani koulussa kasvisruokaa oli tarjolla vain, jos oppilas oli erikseen ilmoittautunut kasvissyöjäksi. Muussa tapauksessa mikäli oppilas halusi syödä koulussa jotain muutakin kuin porkkanaraastetta ja perunaa, hän oli pakotettu syömään lihaa joka ikinen päivä. Mikäli useimmat koulut toimivat edelleen tällä periaatteella (luojan kiitos Helsingin yliopiston ruokalat eivät toimi), on mielestäni kyse huomattavasta pahemmasta omaan ruokaideologiaan pakottamisesta kuin yhden pakollisen kasvisluonaan syöttäminen viikossa.

Mainittakoon vielä, etten itse ole kasvissyöjä. Syön kylläkin lihaa suhteellisen harvoin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Vaikka kasvissyönnillä olisikin haitallisia terveysvaikutuksia, yksi kasvisluonas viikossa tuskin pilaa kenenkään terveyttä.


Jaa, että olisi kasvissyönnillä sen enempää terveydelle haittaa kuin sekasyönnistäkin? Eiköhän ne sairaammat ihmiset löydy sieltä, missä on enemmän lihaa pöydässä.

Sellainen asia täytyy tästä koulujen kasvisruokapäivästä. Siitä on ideologisen tehnyt vain ne, jotka tätä niin intohimoisesti vastustaa. Tarkoitus on saada ihmiset ymmärtämään kasvisten tärkeyden ruokapöydässä jo lapsina. Kukaan ei halua tehdä heistä täysipäiväisiä kasvissyöjiä, vaan ainoastaan tarjota terveellisiä vaihtoehtoja pikaruoka-aterioille. Voi olla, että jo lähitulevaisuudessa kasvikset tulevat yleistymään meidän jokaisen ruokapöydässä. Tällöin on hyvä jo lapsesta asti tietää, millaisia raaka-aineita on tarjolla ja mitä kustakin raaka-aineesta saa aikaiseksi. Ideologioiden mukaanotto aiheeseen on ideologista. Kyse ei ole sen suuremmasta asiasta kuin puhtaasta luonnosta, jonka luulisi olevan kaikille itsestäänselvyys.

Ja nyt kun tälle tunnustuslinjalle on lähdetty, niin mainittakoon, etten minäkään ole kasvissyöjä. Syön itse myös maitotuotteita, kalaa (mielellään vapaasti kasvanutta elinvoimaista lajia) sekä riistaa, ja todella harvoin jotain muuta lihaa. Lintuja en syö, mutta kananmunaa en vältä. Täytyy myös mainita se, ettei vahvasti kasvispitoinen ruokavalioni ole aiheuttanut mitään muuta kuin loistavan terveyden ja hyvän fyysisen kunnon, sekä tietenkin uskomattoman kulinaristiset nautinnot!  :Very Happy:

----------


## j-lu

> Vihreitä on syytäkin arvostella. Niiden touhu on monesti hyvin kaukana järjellisyydestä.


Toki niin. Tavallaan onkin käsittämätöntä miten Loka onnistuu osumaan joka kerta niin kauas maalistaan, kun hän kuitenkin on monesti oikeilla jäljillä. Esimerkkinä vaikka nyt tämä kasvisruokadebatti. Melkoista omaan jalkaan ampumista on vetää enää Hitleriä tekstiin mukaan, kun toinen on ns. tehnyt sen itse. Menee kisaksi siitä, että kumpi mokaa pahemmin, kumpi tekee itsestään naurettavamman.

Ne taistot Loka useimmiten voittaa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mistäköhän tuollainen kasvisruoka-haloo oikein on noussut? Omantunnontuskia epäeettisistä valinnoista? Hätähuutoja, kun muu maailma herää koomasta ja muuttuu ympärillä?

Mitäköhän seuraavaksi keksitään? Liikunta aiheuttaa vammoja ja vaatii kasviksista saatavia ravinto-aineita, joten kielletään liikunta? Ulkoillessa saa kasvien tuottamia hiukkasia elimistöönsä ja pahimmillaan raitisilmamyrkytyksen, joten kielletään ulkoilu?

----------


## Kaid

> Jaa, että olisi kasvissyönnillä sen enempää terveydelle haittaa kuin sekasyönnistäkin? Eiköhän ne sairaammat ihmiset löydy sieltä, missä on enemmän lihaa pöydässä.


Juuri tämän vuoksi muotilin lauseeni "vaikka kasvissyönnillä olisikin haitallisia terveysvaikutuksia". Jos joku lihafanaatikko haluaa välttämättä uskoa kasvisruuan terveyttä huonontavaan vaikutukseen, hän on puolestani täysin vapaa tekemään niin. Kuitenkin, vaikka joku uskoisikin näin, ei hän voi mitenkään väittää yhden viikottaisen kasvisaterian tuhoavan terveyttään.




> Kukaan ei halua tehdä heistä täysipäiväisiä kasvissyöjiä, vaan ainoastaan tarjota terveellisiä vaihtoehtoja pikaruoka-aterioille. Voi olla, että jo lähitulevaisuudessa kasvikset tulevat yleistymään meidän jokaisen ruokapöydässä. Tällöin on hyvä jo lapsesta asti tietää, millaisia raaka-aineita on tarjolla ja mitä kustakin raaka-aineesta saa aikaiseksi.


Tämä olisi minustakin äärimmäisen tärkeää. Opettavaisena tarinana voisi mainita oman 16-vuotiaan pikkuveljeni, joka on henkeen ja vereen lihansyöjä. Hänen ollessa käymässä luonani jokin aika sitten tarjosin ruuaksi soijasta valmistettuja muka-lihapullia. Veljeni söi hyvällä halulla ja ilmoitti ruuan jälkeen, ettei enää koskaan halua syödä oikeita lihapullia, koska soijapyörykät olivat hänestä niin paljon parempia.




> Täytyy myös mainita se, ettei vahvasti kasvispitoinen ruokavalioni ole aiheuttanut mitään muuta kuin loistavan terveyden ja hyvän fyysisen kunnon, sekä tietenkin uskomattoman kulinaristiset nautinnot!


Tämä on ollut myös oma kokemukseni. Lihan vähentämisella ruokavaliossa on ollut omalle fyysiselle kunnolleni pelkästään positiivisia vaikutuksia. Parempi fyysinen kunto on myös lisännyt henkistä hyvinvointiani, eli voisin väittää lihansyönnin vähentämisen tehneen minusta kaikin puolin tasapainoisemman ja onnellisemman ihmisen.

----------


## Albert

> Lihan vähentämisella ruokavaliossa on ollut omalle fyysiselle kunnolleni pelkästään positiivisia vaikutuksia. Parempi fyysinen kunto on myös lisännyt henkistä hyvinvointiani, eli voisin väittää lihansyönnin vähentämisen tehneen minusta kaikin puolin tasapainoisemman ja onnellisemman ihmisen.


Kyllähän se pupuruoan syöminen sopii kirjoituspöytäihmisille. Mutta meitäkin vielä on, jotka tekevät ruumiillista työtä. Alkaa lapa tärisemään, jos vain "ituja pureksii".

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllähän se pupuruoan syöminen sopii kirjoituspöytäihmisille. Mutta meitäkin vielä on, jotka tekevät ruumiillista työtä. Alkaa lapa tärisemään, jos vain "ituja pureksii".


Jos tarkoitat, että lihaksisto kärsisi kasvissyönnistä, niin mainittakoon, että soijassa on enemmän proteinia kuin lihassa, eli ruumilliseen työhön kasvissyönti ei oikein vaikuta. Tätä voi toki käyttää aina _tekosyynä_. Jännä muuten sinänsä, että soijarehua syötetään nautakarjalle, jolloin proteini- ja hivennainemäärä pienenee ilman hyötyä. Milloinkohan maailma oppii?

Jos puhutaan yleensä puutoksista, niin kasvissyöjillä voi toki esiintyä sinkin puutetta, mutta tämä menee jo sitten vegaaniosastolle, nimittäin juustosta ja kanamunasta sitä irtoaa hyvin, vaikka lihaa ei söisikään. Vegaanitkaan ei tosin ihan sinkittä jää, sillä länsimaissakin pääasiallisiin sinkkilähteisiin kuuluu mm. viljatuotteet.

Eli ruumillinenkin työ keventyy ruokavalion mukana. Ei sille mitään voi, mutta näin on todettu.

----------


## ultrix

> Antti Heikkilän painavaa sanaa ravinnosta hänen blogistaan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Täydellinen kieltäytymien eläinperäisestä ei oikein kanna loogisesti. Vegaanien mielestä kasvit eivät kuulu elämään, joten niitä voi tappaa rauhassa syömällä.


Kasvissyönnille on olemassa erilaisia perusteita:

eettiset syyt (haluttomuus osallistua tuntevien olioiden tappamiseen ja esim. periaate, että jos ei pystyisi tappamaan syödäkseen, ei suostu myöskään ostamaan teurastettua eläintä)uskonnolliset syyt (varsinkin kaukoidän uskonnoissa)terveydelliset syytekologiset syyt
Kasvissyönti on välttämätöntä ihmiselle. Pelkällä liharavinnolla ei elä. Fruitaristit syövät vain kasvien marjoja, hedelmiä, siemeniä jne. syötäväksi "nimenomaisesti tarkoitettuja" osia, joiden syönti on siis kasvinkin etu.




> Kun päätös kasvisateriasta pohjautuu uskontoon, on se mielestäni perustuslain vastainen. Miten voidaan pakottaa kaikki koululaiset noudattamaan jonkun uskonnon dieettisääntöä?


"Pakotetaanhan" lapset nykyäänkin syömään mm. pinaattikeittoa, -lättyjä, puuroa jne. kasvisruokia, jossain jopa kesäkeittoa (yksi p-skimmista kasvisruuista ikinä imho).



> Kolmelle suurelle uskonnolle kristinuskolle, juutalaisuudelle ja islamille on yhteistä lihansyönti. Siis näiden kolmen uskonnon mukaan lihansyönti ei ole synti, vaan Jumalan antama lahja, josta kullakin on omat erityiset sääntönsä.


Toisaalta 5. käsky...




> Sitten hieman tieteen puolelle eli siitä, kuinka terveellistä tuo kasvisravinto á la veganismi oikein on.
> 
> Kasvavien lasten tulisi saada kaikki rakennusaineet ravinnosta. Lapsi tarvitsee muun muassa proteiinia 1-2 g painokiloa kohden. Liha on täydellinen proteiinin lähde. Kasvissyöjä sitä vastoin joutuu rakentamaan proteiiniannoksensa useammasta eri lajista. Koululaisten kasviskuppi ei pysty takaamaan riittävää proteiinin saantia. Jo yksinomaan tästä syystä on suorastaan rikollista pakottaa lapset pelkkään kasvisravintoon.


Nyt tulee ammattimieheltä niin syvää tuubaa, että... Tässä vähän proteiinitietoutta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...rotein_content 




> Kasvisyöjälapset jäävät usein kasvussa jälkeen verrattuna lihaa syöviin. Kasvissyöjillä tavataan tavallisesti puutosta proteiineista, sinkistä, raudasta, kuparista, kalkista, D-vitamiinista, B12-vitamiinista ja A-vitamiinista


B12 on vegaaniravinnon heikko lenkki, mutta maidon ruokavalioonsa hyväksyvä (esim. Stadin kasvisruokapäivänäkin saa yhä maitoa) saa tarvitsemansa B12-vitamiinit. D-vitamiinilisää suositellaan myös sekasyöjille, Wikin mukaan A-vitamiiniä saa mm. tummista hedelmistä ja lehtisalaatista. 

Loppuihin vastaan, jos ehdin. Nyt on kiirettä yksivuotiaan kanssa...

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta 5. käsky...


Eli koska Käskyt koskevat myös eläimiä, pitäisi samoin kristillisiä periaatteita noudattavan esivallankin ruveta syyttämään susia murhasta, kun ne käyvät syömässä lampaita? Vai millä periaatteella rajaat, että Käskyissä käsketään vain ihmisiä, mutta tappaminen sisältää kuitenkin eläimet?

Oikeastihan Raamatussa ei ole mitään indikaatiota, että eläinten hengiltä päästäminen olisi samaa tappamista kuin ihmisten. Valitettavasti en tunne muinaishepreaa, että osaisin sanoa, onko alkutekstissä eroa. Yleensähän Raamatussa eläimiä vain teurastetaan, ei tapeta. Ja erotellaan siellä eläimiin sekaantuminenkin aviorikoksista.

----------


## j-lu

> Jos tarkoitat, että lihaksisto kärsisi kasvissyönnistä, niin mainittakoon, että soijassa on enemmän proteinia kuin lihassa, eli ruumilliseen työhön kasvissyönti ei oikein vaikuta. Tätä voi toki käyttää aina _tekosyynä_. Jännä muuten sinänsä, että soijarehua syötetään nautakarjalle, jolloin proteini- ja hivennainemäärä pienenee ilman hyötyä. Milloinkohan maailma oppii?


Gm-soija on ehkä halvinta proteiinia, siksi sitä syötetään nautakarjalle. Ei siitä voi vielä päätellä, että ihmisen kannattaisi rakentaa proteiininsaantinsa soijan varaan. Soijapapu itsessään on melkoista roskaa. Sen sisältämä proteiini on heikkolaatuista, tärkeitä aminohappoja puuttuu. Soijaproteiinilisäravinteissa ongelmaa ei prosessoinnin vuoksi ole, mutta edelleen parempiakin proteiinilähteitä on. Jos on varaa syödä parempaa, kannattaa syödä parempaa.

Soijaa pidetiin joskus viime vuosisadalla superfoodina, joka lähestulkoon ratkaisee kaikki maailman ongelmat. Mitä enemmän sitä on tutkittu, sitä enemmän on löydetty ongelmia. Itse en pidä järin fiksuna kulkea etujoukoissa mitä tulee ravitsemukseen, mutta kuka mitenkin.

----------


## teme

> Eli koska Käskyt koskevat myös eläimiä, pitäisi samoin kristillisiä periaatteita noudattavan esivallankin ruveta syyttämään susia murhasta, kun ne käyvät syömässä lampaita? Vai millä periaatteella rajaat, että Käskyissä käsketään vain ihmisiä, mutta tappaminen sisältää kuitenkin eläimet?
> 
> Oikeastihan Raamatussa ei ole mitään indikaatiota, että eläinten hengiltä päästäminen olisi samaa tappamista kuin ihmisten. Valitettavasti en tunne muinaishepreaa, että osaisin sanoa, onko alkutekstissä eroa. Yleensähän Raamatussa eläimiä vain teurastetaan, ei tapeta. Ja erotellaan siellä eläimiin sekaantuminenkin aviorikoksista.


Ylipäänsä kiellot syödä jotain, esimerkiksi omia amputoitua jäseniä, ovat ihan itsenäisiä sääntöjä jotka eivät vaadi mitään sen kummempia perusteluja. Meillä nyt vaan on semmoinen suhde omiin jäseniimme, tai lemmikkieläimiin, että niitä ei syödä. Eikä siis niin että deduktiivisesti päädytään jostain korkeammasta ei saa tappaa prinsiipistä mutkien kautta siihen että jotain ei saa syödä.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Soijaproteiinilisäravinteissa ongelmaa ei prosessoinnin vuoksi ole, mutta edelleen parempiakin proteiinilähteitä on. Jos on varaa syödä parempaa, kannattaa syödä parempaa.


Niin kasvissyönnissä kuin lihansyönnissä tietenkin kaiken a ja o syödä monipuolisesti. Ei soija mitään maailmaa paranna, mutta on yksi esimerkki lihaa terveellisemmistä proteininlähteistä, rajusti prosessoituna tai ei. Itse syön sieniproteinivalmisteita huomattavasti enemmän kuin soijaa. Saa nähdä, milloin siitä sitten löytyy terveysriskit. On aika sama, mitä haitta-aineita kasveista löytyy, sillä lihako se ongelmaton ravinto on?  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:11 ----------




> Eikä siis niin että deduktiivisesti päädytään jostain korkeammasta ei saa tappaa prinsiipistä mutkien kautta siihen että jotain ei saa syödä.


Siinä on kuitenkin eroa, syödäänkö kuollut/kuoleva tai pyydystetty eläin, vai kasvatetaanko miljardeja eläimiä ympäri maailmaa karjana, ja näiden ainoana tarkoituksena tulla syödyksi ja lypsetyksi. Vielä muutama vuosikymmen takaperin lehmäkin oli kotieläin. Ne, jotka on maalla silloin kasvaneet, eivät välttämättä ymmärrä, miten paljon asia on muuttunut. Nyt puhutaan isosta bisneksestä, jossa ei välitetä, nyljetäänkö eläin elävältä vai ei, sillä tuotannon tehokkuus ratkaisee enemmän kuin säädökset ja laki.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllähän se pupuruoan syöminen sopii kirjoituspöytäihmisille. Mutta meitäkin vielä on, jotka tekevät ruumiillista työtä. Alkaa lapa tärisemään, jos vain "ituja pureksii".


Kehonrakennuskin onnistuu kasvisruualla.




> Eli koska Käskyt koskevat myös eläimiä, pitäisi samoin kristillisiä periaatteita noudattavan esivallankin ruveta syyttämään susia murhasta, kun ne käyvät syömässä lampaita? Vai millä periaatteella rajaat, että Käskyissä käsketään vain ihmisiä, mutta tappaminen sisältää kuitenkin eläimet?
> 
> Oikeastihan Raamatussa ei ole mitään indikaatiota, että eläinten hengiltä päästäminen olisi samaa tappamista kuin ihmisten. Valitettavasti en tunne muinaishepreaa, että osaisin sanoa, onko alkutekstissä eroa.


Ai niin. Alunperinhän käskyt koskivat vain juutalaisia, ja käsky "Älä tapa" tarkoitti "älä tapa juutalaista". Muista niin väliä.




> Gm-soija on ehkä halvinta proteiinia, siksi sitä syötetään nautakarjalle. Ei siitä voi vielä päätellä, että ihmisen kannattaisi rakentaa proteiininsaantinsa soijan varaan. Soijapapu itsessään on melkoista roskaa. Sen sisältämä proteiini on heikkolaatuista, tärkeitä aminohappoja puuttuu. Soijaproteiinilisäravinteissa ongelmaa ei prosessoinnin vuoksi ole, mutta edelleen parempiakin proteiinilähteitä on. Jos on varaa syödä parempaa, kannattaa syödä parempaa.


Soija -> Lehmä -> Paisti -- missä vaiheessa se jalostuu roskasta joksikin välttämättömyydeksi?

Pelkällä soijallakaan ei toki elä, erinomainen proteiinin ja kaikkien ihmisen tarvitsemien amino- ja rasvahappojen (omega) lähde on sen hyötykasvin siemen, jonka tieteellinen nimi on Cannabis sativa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Suomessa paljon viimeaikoina lisääntynyt pellava on myös yksi mainio omegan lähde. Pellava sisältää runsaasti sekä omega 6- että omega 3-rasvahappoja. Omega 3:a pellavasta saa yli tuplasti hampunsiemeneen verrattuna.

----------


## j-lu

> Soija -> Lehmä -> Paisti -- missä vaiheessa se jalostuu roskasta joksikin välttämättömyydeksi?


Mitä yrität sanoa? Että ravintoaineiden jalostusta ei ravintoketjussa tapahdu?

----------


## teme

> Siinä on kuitenkin eroa, syödäänkö kuollut/kuoleva tai pyydystetty eläin, vai kasvatetaanko miljardeja eläimiä ympäri maailmaa karjana, ja näiden ainoana tarkoituksena tulla syödyksi ja lypsetyksi. Vielä muutama vuosikymmen takaperin lehmäkin oli kotieläin. Ne, jotka on maalla silloin kasvaneet, eivät välttämättä ymmärrä, miten paljon asia on muuttunut. Nyt puhutaan isosta bisneksestä, jossa ei välitetä, nyljetäänkö eläin elävältä vai ei, sillä tuotannon tehokkuus ratkaisee enemmän kuin säädökset ja laki.


Tämä on hyvä argumentti syödä muuten kuin tehokasvatettua lihaa.

----------


## Count

> Toisaalta 5. käsky...


Room. 14:2-3

Joku katsoo voivansa syödä kaikkea, mutta heikkouskoinen syö vain kasviksia.

Joka syö kaikkea, älköön halveksiko sitä joka ei syö, ja joka taas ei syö kaikkea, älköön tuomitko sitä joka syö. Onhan Jumala ottanut omakseen hänetkin.

 :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> Kehonrakennuskin onnistuu kasvisruualla.


Linkin takaa yksiselitteisesti: _Kehonrakennus on pitkäjännitteinen urheilulaji. Vuosikausia kestävä  kuvanveistäjän kaltainen kehon muokkaus pyrkii kasvattamaan lihaksia ja  poistamaan rasvaa. Urakka kulminoituu muutamaan kilpailupäivään, jolloin  urheilijat poseeraavat postimerkin kokoisissa uimahousuissa.
_Kehonrakennus on aivan jotain muuta kuin päivittäinen ruumiillinen työ. Itse asiassa kehonrakennuksella ei ole mitään tekemistä pitkäaikaisen rasituksen, jaksamisen, sitkeyden ja rasituksesta taas seuraavaksi päiväksi toipumisen kanssa!

----------


## ultrix

> Suomessa paljon viimeaikoina lisääntynyt pellava on myös yksi mainio omegan lähde. Pellava sisältää runsaasti sekä omega 6- että omega 3-rasvahappoja. Omega 3:a pellavasta saa yli tuplasti hampunsiemeneen verrattuna.


Pellava on toinen hyvä rasvahappokasvi joo. Siinä on kuitenkin vähemmän omega-6-happoja. Pellavasta puuttuu gammalinoleenihappo, jolla saattaa olla tulehduksia ehkäisevä vaikutus (tutkimukset aiheesta ristiriitaisia). Hampussa taas vähemmän omega-kolmosta.

Viisas syökin molempia, jolloin saa varmasti kaikkia välttämättömiä rasvahappoja. Eli niinkuin vanhassa laskiaisrimpsussa, pitkiä pellavia ja hienoja hamppuja!  :Smile: 




> Mitä yrität sanoa? Että ravintoaineiden jalostusta ei ravintoketjussa tapahdu?


Ei, vaan esitin kysymyksen. Jos syötetään ns. tuotantoeläimelle heikkolaatuista rehua, minkälaisen prosessin kautta siitä eläimen lihasta tulee ihmisravintoa, jossa on kaikki tarvittavat hivenaineet, joita kasvisruuassa ei ole?

----------


## j-lu

> Ei, vaan esitin kysymyksen. Jos syötetään ns. tuotantoeläimelle heikkolaatuista rehua, minkälaisen prosessin kautta siitä eläimen lihasta tulee ihmisravintoa, jossa on kaikki tarvittavat hivenaineet, joita kasvisruuassa ei ole?


Käytännössä heikosti. Nykyistä äärimmilleen viritettyä lihantuotantoa vaivaa siinä mielessä sama ongelma kuin ihmistä: eläimet eivät saa luonnollista ruokaa, sitä mitä ne ovat vuosituhansia tottuneet syömään ja mitä niiden ruuansulatus on kehittynyt parhaiten hyödyntämään, vaan niille syötetään ravintoa, jonka tarkoitus on ainoastaan kasvattaa ja lihottaa eläintä mahdollisimman paljon, mahdollisimman nopeasti ja mahdollisimman halvalla.

Eikä tuo ongelma muuten rajoitu ainoastaan lihantuotantoon, vaan ihan kaikkeen elintarviketuotantoon. Typellä sekä fosfaatilla lasivillassa tehokasvatettu tomaatti ei ole sen häävimpi kuin maissilla tehokasvatettu nauta.

----------


## Kaid

> Kehonrakennus on aivan jotain muuta kuin päivittäinen ruumiillinen työ. Itse asiassa kehonrakennuksella ei ole mitään tekemistä pitkäaikaisen rasituksen, jaksamisen, sitkeyden ja rasituksesta taas seuraavaksi päiväksi toipumisen kanssa!


Kuinkakohan kehonrakentajat sitten saavat ne veistokselliset lihaksensa, jos eivät päivittäisellä ruumiillisella työllä? (Vinkki: vastaus löytyy termistä "kehonrakennus"). Kehonrakentajalla on toki aivan eri pyrkimykset kuin sillä paljon porutun raskaan ruumiillisen työn tekijällä* sillä kehonrakentaja pyrkii kasvattamaan mahdollisimman suuren lihasmassan, kun taas ns. "oikean työn" tekijän lihaksilta vaaditaan koon sijaan kestävyyttä. Riippumatta siitä kumpaan pyritään avain on kuitenkin tasapainoinen ruokavalio, johon kuuluu proteiineja, hiilihydraatteja ja rasvoja oikeassa suhteessa. Sillä, onko proteiinin lähteenä liha vai kasvi, sieni tai joku muu ei ole varsinaista merkitystä.

Proteiininlähteissä on kuitenkin pieniä eroja sen suhteen, kuinka helppoa ihmisen elimistön on niitä käsitellä. Ja "yllättäen" liha ei ole paras proteiinin lähde: maidon heraproteiini on tutkitusti kaikkein helpoimmin käsiteltävä proteiinin muoto ihmisen elimistölle.

* = Kuinkakohan moni muuten nyky-yhteiskunnassa ylipäänsä tekee ruumiillista työtä? Oman käsitykseni mukaan pääosa ihmisistä työskentelee nykyään asiakaspalvelutehtävissä tai toimistossa...

----------


## Albert

> Kuinkakohan moni muuten nyky-yhteiskunnassa ylipäänsä tekee ruumiillista työtä? Oman käsitykseni mukaan pääosa ihmisistä työskentelee nykyään asiakaspalvelutehtävissä tai toimistossa...


Hoh :Mad:  eivät sentään läheskään kaikki istu työpäiviään toimistossa päivittämässä omaa Facebookkiaan tai mitä siellä nyt tehdäänkään. Raskaan fyysisen työn tekijöitä on moninaisilla aloilla. Ei minulla mitään tilastolukuja ole. Mutta nuorikin mies huomaisi heti, jos he joukolla jäisivät menemättä töihin.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Albert, kiitos hyvästä kommentista (nimittäin sen verran tuo ylipäätänsä tekee ruumiillista työtä -alaviite meitsinkin silmään pisti, että vaikka itsekin olen varsinaisen työurani IT-maailmassa ja toimistoympäristöissä tehnyt, niin samanlaisen vastauksen olisin ehtiessäni jo iltapäivällä lähettänyt).

Sillä toki nykyisin esim. arkkitehti tai insinööri näyttönsä ääressä jonkun talon tai sillan suunnitteleekin, mutta eihän niistä ikinä mitään valmista tulisi, elleivät jotkut toiset ammattilaiset kiipeilisi rakennustelineillä elementtejä paikoilleen laittamassa, betonilaudoituksia kohdalleen vasaroimassa jne.

Ja aika pian pysähtyisi pitkälle automatisoitu prosessiteollisuuskin, jos kukaan ei pystyisi liikkumaan tikapuilla tai ahtaissa portaikoissa normaaleja huolto- ja ylläpitotöitä tekemässä (puhumattakaan esim. metalli- tai kokoonpanoteollisuudesta, jossa iso osa tuotteen arvosta kuitenkin edelleen syntyy fyysisenä käden työnä, tai siis ei kai yksikään joukkoliikenneväline vielä putkahda valmiina bussina tai junana vain jonkun suunnittelijan PC:n hiirenklikkauksella, eivätkä nämä ajoneuvot sitten käytön aikanakaan pitkään liikenteessä pysyisi, elleivät omalla alallaan pätevät henkilöt sormet rasvassa niitä kunnossa pitäisi).

No off-topic-osastollahan tässä ollaan, mutta aika kaukana joukkoliikenteestä (ja myös Lämpeneekö maapallo-otsikosta) alkaa tämä keskustelu jo olla (tai siis viimeistään siinä vaiheessa kun täällä edetään parhaiden kasvis- ja liharuokareseptien vaihtamiseen, niin ehkä joku Marttaliiton, naistenlehden tai fitness-julkaisun palsta olisi sopivampi foorumi näille ravintokeskusteluille?).

----------


## Kaid

For the record, olen itsekin ollut kiipeilemässä rakennustelineillä laittamassa niitä elementtejä paikoilleen. Tarkoituksenani ei ollut mitenkään mollata ruumiillisen työn tekijöitä tai väittää, ettei heitä olisi nyky-yhteiskunnassa lainkaan. Olen kuitenkin siinä käsityksessä, että nykypäivänä ruumiillista työtä tekevät ovat selkeänä vähemmistönä. Muistelisin jostain näin lukeneeni, mutta en tarkkaa lähdettä joten saatan olla toki väärässä. Mikään tästä ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä faktaa, että nämäkään ihmiset eivät tarvitsee liharuokaa selvitäkseen työstään.

----------


## j-lu

> Mikään tästä ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä faktaa, että nämäkään ihmiset eivät tarvitsee liharuokaa selvitäkseen työstään.


Tarvitse ja tarvitse. Kait ihminen selviää hengissä vaikka letkun kautta suoneen annettavalla ravintoliuoksella, jos niikseen tulee.

Kasvisruokavalio on eettinen valinta. Sitä voi yrittää perustella terveysnäkökohdilla ja erinäisistä syistä johtuen keskimääräinen kasvisdieetti onkin luultavasti terveellisempi kuin keskimääräinen sekaruokavalio. Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä faktaa, että ihminen on biologisesti sekasyöjä. Evoluution myötä ihmisen elimistö on sopeutunut käsittelemään sekä kasvi- että eläinperäistä ravintoa (täällä Pohjolassa liha ja kala ovat muodostaneet merkittävän osan ihmisen ruokavaliota todella pitkään). Siten sekaruokavalio on ihmisen keholle luonnollisin ja paras vaihtoehto.

----------


## vristo

HSL-liikenteessä aletaan tästä päivästä alkaen kerätä matkustajien liikennevälineisiin jättämät jätteet ja roskat. Näistä tuotetaan polttamalla käyttöenergiaa joukkoliikenteen tarpeisiin, jolloin syntyy mm. sähköenergiaa ratikoihin ja metroon sekä biopolttoainetta busseihin. Eritysen keräilyn kohteena ovat käytetyt purukumit sekä muut muovituotteet.

----------


## Kaid

> Tarvitse ja tarvitse. Kait ihminen selviää hengissä vaikka letkun kautta suoneen annettavalla ravintoliuoksella, jos niikseen tulee.


Tätä en väitä. Tämän ketjun aikana Albert on kuitenkin useamman kerran antanut ymmärtää, ettei ruumiillisen työn tekijä pärjää ilman lihaa ruokavaliossaan (tai tälläisen käsityksen olen ainakin itse hänen kommenteistaan saanut). Oma polemiikkia herättänyt vastaukseni pyrki nimenomaisesti osoittamaan Albertin väitteen virheellisyyden. Valitettavasti harkitsematon alaviitteeni tuntui vieneen pitkälti huomion viestin varsinaisesta sisällöstä.




> Se ei kuitenkaan muuta sitä faktaa, että ihminen on biologisesti sekasyöjä. Evoluution myötä ihmisen elimistö on sopeutunut käsittelemään sekä kasvi- että eläinperäistä ravintoa (täällä Pohjolassa liha ja kala ovat muodostaneet merkittävän osan ihmisen ruokavaliota todella pitkään). Siten sekaruokavalio on ihmisen keholle luonnollisin ja paras vaihtoehto.


Tämä on aivan totta. Kuitenkaan "luontaisen" metsästäjä-keräilijä -ihmisen ruokavalioon ei todennäköisesti kuulunut lihaa läheskään siinä määrin kuin nykyisellään esimerkiksi Suomessa normaalina pidettyyn ruokavalioon. Tätähän ei toki voida juuri mitenkään varmentaa, mutta ilmeisesti metsästäjä-keräilijät söivät normaalioloissa huomattavasti enemmän kasviksia suhteessa lihaan kuin nykypäivänä (länsimaissa). "Luonnontilainen" ihminen ei ilmeisesti syönyt lihaa joka päivä (saatika sitten joka aterialla).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mitä luultavammin oikeanlaista haaskaakin on ollut tarjolla paikoittain vähän heikosti. Marjat ja hedelmät on ymmärtääkseni ollut pitkään alkuihmisten ruokaa, ja tähän päälle on sitten naposteltu kaikenlaista rehua, mitä maasta on irti saatu, sekä mitä oletettavimmin hyönteisiä ja nilviäisiä. Eiköhän näitä muutamaa tuhatta lihavuotta ennen ollut reilusti pitempi kausi ilman sitä, mitä nykyään lihaksi kutsutaan. Se, että ihminen on viimeisten tuhansien vuosien aikana sopeutunut _myös_ sekasyöjäksi, ei missään nimessä muuta sitä asiaa, että ihminen pärjäisi jopa puhtaasti kasvisruokavaliolla yhtä hyvin kuin sekaruokavaliolla. Tuo marja-hedelmä-hyönteis-nilviäis -ruokavaliolla saattaisi nykyihmisellekin olla optimaalinen.

----------


## Compact

> ..."luontaisen" metsästäjä-keräilijä -ihmisen ruokavalioon ei todennäköisesti kuulunut lihaa läheskään siinä määrin kuin nykyisellään esimerkiksi Suomessa normaalina pidettyyn ruokavalioon...


Eivätkä he käyttäneet joukkoliikennettä saati keskustelleet asioista joukkoliikennefoorumeissa.

Mutta nyt on toiset ajat kuin etruskien aikaan ennen ajanlaskua: eikun karitsa pöytään (onhan pääsiäinen) ja kirjoitelmia foorumille.

Ihminen ei enää syö vain ketunleipiä vaan saa kaupasta rahalla myös oikeaa "ruokaa" eikä myöskään asu enää koko elämäänsä yhdessä torpassa vaan edellyttää kunnon raitiotieyhteyksiä ympäröivään yhteiskuntaan!

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> TTämä on aivan totta. Kuitenkaan "luontaisen" metsästäjä-keräilijä -ihmisen ruokavalioon ei todennäköisesti kuulunut lihaa läheskään siinä määrin kuin nykyisellään esimerkiksi Suomessa normaalina pidettyyn ruokavalioon. Tätähän ei toki voida juuri mitenkään varmentaa, mutta ilmeisesti metsästäjä-keräilijät söivät normaalioloissa huomattavasti enemmän kasviksia suhteessa lihaan kuin nykypäivänä (länsimaissa). "Luonnontilainen" ihminen ei ilmeisesti syönyt lihaa joka päivä (saatika sitten joka aterialla).


Kivikautisia heimoja ja luonnokansoja on yhäkin olemassa ja niiden elämäntapoja ja niiden mukana ruokavaliota on varmasti tutkittu. Ilman sen kummempaa aiheeseen perehtymistä on kuitenkin helppo sanoa, että esihistoriallisten ihmisten ruokavalio on vaihdellut huomattavasti olosuhteista riippuen. Ääripäänä on varmaan eskimot, jotka sattuneesta syystä perinteisesti elävät lähes tulkoon puhtaalla liha/kala-ruokavaliolla. Talven takia pohjoisessa, kuten meillä Suomessa, liharavinnon merkitys on varmasti ollut keskimääräistä suurempaa ja maatalouden tulon jälkeen kotieläinten pidon merkitys viljelyyn nähden. Talvisaikaan eläimet ovat lähes ainoa tuoreravinnon lähde ja kasviravinto on syksyllä säilöttyä ja varastoitua. Niin sanottu fenno-veganismi onkin koko lailla mahdoton hanke.

On sitten oma kysymyksensä, millainen ruokavalio on ihmiselle paras. Kokemus kuitenkin näyttäisi osoittavan, että hyvinkin monentyyppiset perinteiset ruokavaliot ovat toimivia. Selvänä poikkeuksena taitaakin olla vain tämä meidän teollisen ajan ruokavalio, jossa ilmeisesti yhdistyy hyvin epäonnisesti huonot hiilihydraatit ja huonot rasvat ja koko komeuteen vielä liittyy rankka teollinen prosessointi. Olettaisin, että kokolihaan ja valikoituihin kasviksiin perustuva, sanotaan vaikka suomalaistyyppinen kivikautinen ruokavalio, olisi nykyistä terveellisempi. Mutta niin varmasti olisi japanilaistyyppinen eläinrasvoja välttelevä, riisiin, kasviksiin ja kalaan perustuva. Yhteistä näille on ainakin teollisesti prosessoitujen einesten jättäminen väliin.

----------


## ultrix

> Kivikautisia heimoja ja luonnokansoja on yhäkin olemassa ja niiden elämäntapoja ja niiden mukana ruokavaliota on varmasti tutkittu. Ilman sen kummempaa aiheeseen perehtymistä on kuitenkin helppo sanoa, että esihistoriallisten ihmisten ruokavalio on vaihdellut huomattavasti olosuhteista riippuen.


Uudessa-Guineassa asuu tuhansia erilaisia alkukantaisia heimoja, mm. danit (ei tule sekoittaa tanskalaisiin), jotka syövät tavanomaisen nuotiolla käristetyn possunlihan lisäksi puun kannosta löytämiään matoja (onhan sekin liharuokaa) ja joskus harvoin myös vihollisheimojen sotureita.

----------


## hmikko

MOT-ohjelma lapioi hiilidioksidiskeptisismiä

http://areena.yle.fi/video/1305568512386

Meikäläisen luottamus MOTin toimitukseen on perin heikko. Samaten tilastotieteilijä, joka sanoo, että hänen ei tarvitse ymmärtää ilmastosta mitään tyrmätäkseen ilmastontutkijoiden tilastot ja mallit, ei kuulosta kovin lupaavalta. Eipä sillä että olisin itsekään esitetyistä ilmastomalleista ollut järin vakuuttunut.

Ohjelman loppukaneetissa mainostetaan maaperän liuskekerroksista löytyvän maakaasun riittävän hamaan tulevaisuuteen ja kaasun tuottamisen olevan puhdasta ja ongelmatonta. Tämä lienee tarkoittettu kieli poskessa -vitsiksi, mutta se ei kyllä käy turhan selväksi ohjelmasta. Yhdysvalloissa on alettu enenevässä määrin tuottaa kaasua hydraulic fracturing -menetelmillä, joissa maaperään pumpataan suuria määriä kemikaaliseoksia, joiden koostumusta kaasuyhtiöt pitävät liikesalaisuuksinaan. Arvata saattaa, että homma ei niin kovin puhtoista sitten ollutkaan. Sivuvaikutuksiin on lähialueilla kuulunut mm. kraanavettä, jonka voi 'sytyttää palamaan', ts. vedestä vapautuu kraanan ulkopuolella niin paljon metaania, että vesi 'palaa' ja suihkussa on kaasuräjähdysvaara.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samaten tilastotieteilijä, joka sanoo, että hänen ei tarvitse ymmärtää ilmastosta mitään tyrmätäkseen ilmastontutkijoiden tilastot ja mallit, ei kuulosta kovin lupaavalta.


Katsoin ohjelman joskus aikaisemmin, kun se lähetettiin ensimmäisen kerran. Toista kertaa en viitsinyt katsella.

Tilastotieteestä sanon, että se on hyvä renki mutta huono isäntä. Ainoa asiallinen kuluttajansuojatyylinen toteamus tilastotieteestä on nykyään sijoituskaupassa. Laki taitaa vaatia muistuttamaan siitä, että osakkeiden ja arvopapereiden mennyt kurssikehitys ei takaa sitä, että kehitys jatkuu tulevaisuudessa samanlaisena. Huomautuksesta huolimatta aika moni kuitenkin uskoo toisin kuin muistutuksessa sanotaan. Ja joku hakee sitten oikeuden kautta korvauksia menetetystä omaisuudesta... Onneksi ei saanut. Mitäs uhkapeliä sellainen olisi, jossa hävinnyt saa aina rahansa takaisin.

Ohjelman viestin perusvirhe on juuri tämä harhaluulo, että tulevaisuus on menneisyyden peilikuva. Ohjelmassa pyritään parillakin tavalla todistamaan, että riippumatta siitä, mitä ihmiset globaalilla tasolla touhuavat, maapallo jatkaa eloaan kuten ennenkin. Ja se perustuu siihen, että niin on tapahtunut aiemminkin, joten niin pitää tapahtua myös tulevaisuudessa.

Tilastotieteilijä voi olla ihan oikeassa siinä, minkälaisia trendikäyriä hän menneisyydestä laskee. Matemaattisesti ovat varmaan kaikki oikein laskettuja. Mutta ne ovat eri asiasta kuin teollistumisen ja maaperään sitoutuneen hiilen polton vaikutuksista. Kun tämä touhu on jatkunut kiihtyvällä tahdilla muutaman vuosikymmenen, ilmiön todistaminen satojen tai tuhansien vuosien tilastoilla ei ole mahdollista.

Taitaa olla budjetit tiukalla, kun tällaista pitää lähettää toistamiseen.

Mutta liittyyhän tämä myös liikenteeseen. Liikenne-ennusteet toimivat periaatteessa samalla tavalla ja sisältävät siis saman virheen. Voidaan siis ennustaa muutoksia vain siinä tapauksessa, ettei tapahdu muutoksia.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## transport

Mitä mieltä olette näistä jätteenpolttolaitoksista, joita Suomessa on nyt muutama? Viimeisimpinä taidettiin rakentaa Ouluun. http://www.ouka.fi/jatehuolto/ekovoimalaitos/ Piipusta tulee saasteita varsin vähän, mutta tuhkan loppusijoittamisesta on ollut paljon puhetta. Olisi mukava kuulla mielipiteitä! Lisäksi kierrättäminen muuttuu paikkakunnilla joissa laitoksia on, kaikki mikä palaa voidaan laittaa samaan lootaan.

----------

